# مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*أهلاً..*


*(1)*

*الحرية الدينية بالسعودية لغير المسلمين و اهتزاز عرش الله.
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 7 / 25 *


منذ مدة غير بالبعيدة قامت إحدى عصابات المطاوعية "بوليس الآداب السعودي" بكسر باب سيارة في ملك أردني مسيحي ....لا لشيء سوى لأنهم رأوا صليبا صغيرا متدليا على واجهة السيارة!!! ....أي حمق هذا؟؟ أن يأتي أناس مدججون بالحديد و بصواعق القارعات والنازعات لكسر باب سيارة و نتف صليب صغير و تقطيعه إربا إربا بمطرقة من فولاذ ؟؟؟

=========

إليكم بهذه النفحات الإيمانية العطرة التي جادت بها قريحة خير الأنام.....

فلنبدأ ....


* (أخرجوا المشركين من جزيرة العرب).... رواه البخاري ومسلم 

*( لأخرجن اليهود والنصارى من جزيرة العرب حتى لا أدع إلا مسلما).....رواه الترمذي 

*(عن أبي هريرة قال بينما نحن في المسجد خرج صلعم وقال : انطلقوا إلى يهود فخرجنا، حتى جئنا بيت المدارس فقال : (أسلموا تسلموا واعلموا أن الأرض لله ورسوله وإني أريد أن أجليكم من هذه الأرض فمن يجد منكم بماله شيئا فليبعه و إلا فاعلموا أن الأرض لله ورسوله).....رواه البخاري .

*(عن أبي عبيدة بن الجراح قال : كان في آخر ما تكلم به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :اخرجوا اليهود من الحجاز وأهل نجران "المسيحيين" من جزيرة العرب)....

*(وعن عائشة قال صلعم لا يترك بجزيرة العرب دينان)....

ماذا بعد هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهذا ما يمكنه أن يحدث حتى خارج أرض جزيرة العرب لو تمكن الجراد الأخضر من إيجاد تربة ملائمة لمفاقسه على أبواب أوروبا سيخرجهم من ديارهم لأن الأرض لله و رسوله ....هل فهمتم ؟؟؟؟


و تطلبون من حكام السعودية السماح بإقامة القداديس و الضرب بالنواقيس ....هل جننتم ؟؟؟ ألا تعلمون أنهم حماة المعتقد ... و خدام الصنم الأوحد .... ورعاة حرمة البلد ؟؟....ألا تعلمون أنهم و إن ابتسموا فإنهم يخفون القاطع المهند.... والحبل من مسد... و النفاثات في العقد ....؟؟؟؟ 


فكيف تسول لكم أنفسكم أن تجبروا بني وهاب و أمراء الاستنكاح من بني سعد، بالسماح لغير المسلمين بالجهر بالمعتقد.... على ربوع عكرمة الأمجد .....فيا له من تفكير أبلد !!!! تريدون أن يسمح بإقامة شعائر أخرى غير الشعائر الرسمية على أبواب مكة و يثرب ؟؟؟ عظمت كلمة تخرج من أفواهكم ....هل تريدون أن تفسدوا للملائكة تسبيحها و تحميدها ؟؟ هل تريدون أن تنغصوا على البهائم تكبيرها وطوافها ؟؟؟ لا يعقل ....هل تريدون للشياطين أن تعمر المكان بنجاستها و فسائها ... عذيركم من أصحاب حمية ؟.....فيا لكم من حمقى !!!!

يا قـــــــوم .....

لقد تم إجلاء اليهود وذبحهم على يد نبي الرحمة بمرسوم مبصوم من سدرة المنتهى وحلت له أموالهم و نساؤهم منذ أكثر من 1400 سنة وتم وطأ بحمد الله سيدة قومها صفية بنت حيي ابن الأخطب بملك اليمين بعد قتل أبيها و زوجها ...حلالا ..بلالا...فبأي آلاء ربكما تجحدان ؟؟
وقال يوم فتح مكة للأنصار و المهاجرين أغزوا تبوك تسبوا بنات الأصفر (و تبوك هي بوابة روما )....و وعدهم بالفتح الأكبر .....ألا وهو فتح رومية ...
ثم هاجم عمر ابن الخطاب المسيحية على تخوم الجزيرة ؟؟؟ فقيد نشاطها و قلل من حركاتها ومنع أتباعها من ترميم كنائسهم و الجهر بإيمانهم و إظهار معتقدهم وجعلهم يدفعون الجزية عن يد و هم صاغرون أي أذلاء ؟؟؟
وهو على فراش الموت لم يسلم اليهود و النصارى من لعناته وصواعقه .... لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد!!!!...

هل بمقدرة المسيحي المقيم بالكيان السعودي أن يظهر صليبا أو أيقونة ؟؟؟ ...هل باستطاعته رسم إشارة الصليب أو ترديد صلاة أبانا الذي في السماوات في الأماكن العامة ؟ هل بمقدوره أن يبل ريقة بشربة ماء خلال الشهر الفضيل بمكان عام وعلى مرآ من المسلمين ؟؟؟....مستحيل فهذا يؤذي مشاعر المسلم ....نعم ... باستطاعة المسلم أن يقرأ الفاتحة جهرا بشوارع أوروبا و أمريكا و باستطاعته أن يقلب بؤبؤ عينيه نحو السماء من شدة التهجد الدعاء ... وأن يصلي أمام المارة بلندن و باريس وكوبنهاغن و غيرها من حواضر الغرب دون أن يعترض له أحد، لكن أن يفعلها المغضوب عليهم (اليهود ) و الضالون (النصارى ) بديار آل سعود فهذا ما لا يمكن أين يحصل، لأنه إن حصل سيهتز عرش القهار الجبار... و سيغمى على الملائكة الصغار.. و سيتقيأ جبريل ذو الفقار... وسيغطي قيئه نجد و الحجاز والقطيف و ظفار .....

بمطارات و ساحات عمومية و على أرصفة بمدن أوروبية رأينا مسلمين بلحي كثيفة يأدون صلواتهم فيلصقون جباههم على الأرض و يرفعون مؤخراتهم عاليا دون أن ينغص عليهم أحد تلك الحركات ...وباستطاعة المسلمين بناء مساجد بكل دار من ديار الكفر أما أن يرفع صليبا و تبنى كنيسة بديار آل سعود فذلك من ثامن المستحيلات .....



لقد سمح للنصارى ببناء دور عبادة و إقامة شعائره الدينية بدول خليجية كالإمارات العربية و الكويت فتزعزع عرش الله و تمخضت الأرض بموتاها و تقيأ الصنم الأعظم لهول المصيبة ....

=========

ملحوظة لا بد منها :
... كلما ازداد رجل الدين المسلم تفقها و تبحرا في الدين كلما ازداد قبحا و دمامة... تأملوا جيدا وجوههم الكالحة على فضائيات القيء ......


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(2)*

*الفكر والكفر سيان لأنهما من نفس الحروف : -الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com
2007 / 9 / 25 *


الفكر والكفر سيان لأنهما من نفس الحروف.... 
فلسفة ، أولها فن و آخرها سفه ...
المرأة عورة.... 
بغض النصارى واليهود والشيعة ...
دار الإسلام ودار الكفر ...
..........................

على هذه الأسس المتينة تمكنت الوهابية بتحالف مع عصابات آل سعود من تحويل جزء كبير من أرض الجزيرة العربية إلى سجن رهيب محاط بأسوار شائكة من المحرمات والمكروهات، حيث العقل عورة وحيث المرأة تقبل وتدبر في صورة شيطان رجيم ....
كما تم إنشاء مشاتل للإرهاب ومعاهد لتخريج القتلة يسهر عليها فنيون مختصون وخبراء في علوم الإجرام وفنون الذبح الحلال.
فكر و أدبيات بني وهاب تعدت الجزيرة العربية وتجذرت في عقول الكثيرين خارج أرض الرسالة، ومن إشعاعاتها تحبيب الموت للشباب فلو توفرت الفرصة لانفجر الملايين في أسواق وتجمعات الغرب الكافر الصليبي للفوز بجنان الله الفيحاء ، و لزحفت أسراب من الجراذ الأخضر لاستباحة حواضر أوروبا .....
داخل هذا السجن الرهيب تعاني الحداثة يعاني الفكر ...تعاني الشبيبة... تعاني المرأة ....يعاني الطفل ...يعاني العامل المقيم ..... يعاني غير المسلم ... 
فلا فكر يعلو فوق فكر هبل ....فالصنم الأعظم يزن خطوات المواطن ويدقق في طريقة أكله و جلوسه وتناوله للهاتف النقال...ويراقبه حتى في المرحاض، جهاز المطاوعية يحسب أنفاس المرأة ويضبط وتيرة صوتها ونوعية عطورها لكي لا تهتز أركان الكعبة ولكي لا يغمى على الملائكة الصغار فينزل جبريل ليفتت جبل أحد بضربة من جناحيه فتكون علامة من العلامات الكبرى .... 

وعلى ذكر المرأة بالكيان السعودي فمن يقول أنها ظلامية و لا تفقه شيئا فهو خاطئ، هناك العديد من بنات نجد و الحجاز و القطيف و نجران ممن أتواصل معهن شخصيا، من هن على درجة رفيعة من الثقافة العالية والحداثة والتنوير ومتتبعات جيدات للشأن السياسي ، هناك من يرفض رفضا تاما ويتمنى زوال كابوس بني وهاب المدجج بمؤسساته الهبلية الوثنية الرهيبة وأن تتحطم أسوار ذلك السجن حيث العقل عورة والمرأة شيطان، 
الكثير من تلك النسوة جديرات بالمسؤولية ولديهن مشاريع موضوعية وجادة وعبقرية ولو أوكلت لهن حقائب وزارية أو مناصب عليا لتغير الكثير في تلك البلاد، فهن أكفأ و أذكى من الأمراء الوزراء بمئات السنين الضوئية، وكم هو رائع أن تتفجر الثورة من وسط الناقصات عقل ودين من ذوات الضلع الأعوج لتحطيم أسوار وقيود هبل، و أن تكون للمرأة قصب السبق لانتشال شعب من وحل و أوكار الجهالة إلى عالم النور حيث العالم المتمدن ...

على المجتمع الدولي أن يضع الخطر الوهابي في حسبانه فهو أخطر من آلاف القنابل الخبيثة، وما لم تتخذ مواقف جادة وعملية في حق تلك الايديلوجية العنصرية التي يحميها النظام بعوائد النفط ومواسم الحج وتجريم من يعتنقها والترويج لها ، ستكون لها عواقب كارثية تفوق حد الوصف والتقدير في المستقبل .....فعلى المجتمع الدولي ألا يتهاون في هذه الأمر و أن يساعد شعب الجزيرة لتحطيم تلك الأسوار وتجنيب الإنسانية مصائب جمة وتداعيات رهيبة تهدد الكيان البشري برمته ....

اللهم إني قد بلغت .....اللهم فاشهد ...


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(3)*

*إطلالة الشهر الفضيل ....
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 9 / 15 *


بحلول الشهر الفضيل يأمر الله ملائكته الغلاظ الشداد بتكبيل كبار الأبالسة "المردة" بالأغلال والأصفاد، بينما تبقى الشياطين الصغيرة حرة طليقة تصول بين خيام رمضان راقصة على إيقاع خرخرة الشيشة وهز البطون....و الغريب أن هذه الشياطين الهاوية التي تقل فعاليتها عن كبار الأبالسة المحبوسة تقوم بأدوار تتفوق فيها على معلميها التي قيدتها ملائكة الرحمان بسلاسل غليظة وزجت بها في أقبية مظلمة إلى أن يحل عيد الفطر ليأمر الله بإطلاق سراحها من جديد لكي تقوم بمهمة اصطياد النفوس الضعيفة ، حصيلة الشياطين الصغيرة الغير المكبلة تكون جد ايجابية خلال شهر رمضان إذ أن آثام وكبائر المسلمين تكثر خلال هذا الشهر خاصة في العشر الأواخر، حيث تختفي ليلة ليست كسائر الليالي .... 

*الخصام و الملاسنات تكثر بين المارة والمتسوقين وزملاء العمل والجيران والسائقين والتي قد تؤدي إلى تشابك واصطدام مباشر يسقط على إثره جرحى ومعطوبين.

* نسبة الطلاق ترتفع وتيرتها خلال شهر الشقاق ... 

*حوادث السير تعرف أوجها خاصة في الفترة مابين صلاة العصر والمغرب حيث يفرط السائقون في السرعة للوصول إلى منازلهم قبيل موعد الإفطار، المستعجلات تكون غاصة بالجرحى والمعطوبين الشيء الذي يرهق الممرضين والأطباء وينتج عنه أخطاء طبية بالجملة. 

* المستخدمون والموظفون تقل مردوديتهم طيلة شهر الصيام. 

على غير المسلمين في هذا الشهر سواء كانوا مواطنين أو مقيمين بديار الإسلام أن يأخذوا حذرهم حيث تكثر وسائل النقل خاصة في النصف الأخير من النهار فالسائق يكون نصف عاقل، كما يجب عليهم تفادي الاحتكاك والدخول في مناقشات لا جدوى لها في أماكن الاكتظاظ أو في المجالس ، فالشيطان يكون حاضرا وقد يلبس العبد الصائم فيأمره بفعل طائش لا قدر الله .....



***************
والشياطين كما جاء في المأثور هي من فصيلة الجن ونظرا لدورها المحوري في حياة المسلم فقد سميت سورة باسمها كما أن هناك مئات من الأحاديث التي تطرقت بالتفصيل لعوالم الجن والشياطين، عن محلات إقامتها ونوعية أكلها وشربها وطريقة نومها وتنقلاتها وحتى عن تناكحها وطريقة مواراة موتاها؟؟؟.
ففي صحيح مسلم "عن ابن مسعود: أن صلعم قال" أتاني داعي من الجن فذهبت معه فقرأت عليهم القرآن "فانطلق بنا فأرانا آثارهم ونيرانهم" وسألوه الزاد فقال: "لكم كل عظم ذكر اسم الله عليه يقع في أيديكم، أوفر ما يكون لحماً وكل بعرة علف لدوابكم، فقال رسول الله: "فلا تستنجوا بهما فإنهما طعام إخوانكم من الجن".
وفي سنن الترمذي بإسناد صحيح عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال "قال رسول الله صلعم : "لا تستنجوا بالروث ولا بالعظام، فإنه زاد إخوانكم من الجن" كما للجن قدرة على إلحاق المرض العضوي بالإنسان فهو قد يسبب الطاعون فعن حديث أبي موسى الأشعري قال صلعم "الطاعون وخز أعدائكم من الجن" 

************
الشياطين الحقيقيون هم المحرضون على الإرهاب والممولون له بمداخيل النفط و ريع الحج والعمرة ، هم من يتحمل المسؤولية في خراب العراق وإرسال الإرهابيين للقتل والترويع ، الشياطين هم من يقف وراء اختطاف واغتصاب وأسلمة بنات الأقباط، هم من يتلذذ بالفجيعة وبدموع الأمهات المصريات ....الشياطين هم من يخربون عقول ناشئتنا عبر مراكزهم التجهيلية المسماة ثقافية... 

هؤلاء هم المردة الحقيقيون والأبالسة الكبار الذين يجب تكبيلهم بالسلاسل طيلة أشهر السنة وعزلهم في محميات بالربع الخالي وتعقيمهم ليرتاح العالم من شرورهم، هؤلاء هم الطاعون، الوهابية والشيطان توأمان سياميان، واحد يحمل النص الكريه والآخر سكينا مدهونا بالسم الزعاف. 

وعن الطاعون الذي قيل عنه أنه وخز أعدائكم من الجن فقد قال صلعم كذلك "اللهم اجعل فناء أمتي قتلا في سبيلك بالطعن والطاعون "......يعني أن تفنى هذه الأمة بالقتل في سبيل الله أو بالمرض اللعين لتنقله لباقي الأمم والشعوب، 
وقيل الطعن لنوعية السلاح المتواجد آنذاك و هي السيوف و الخناجر والحراب التي قطعت بها الرقاب و بقرت بها البطون ولو كانت القنابل و الأحزمة الناسفة حاضرة في عهد صلعم لقال "اللهم اجعل فناء أمتي قتلا في سبيلك بالتفجير والايدز " 
فطوبى لأمة يراد لها أن تفنى بالطعن والطاعون ...


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*ملحوظة يا أخوان:

عساسي هو كاتب مغربي أمازيغي..
له قصة طويلة

وشكراً..*


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(4)*

*الشعب الكوري الطيب يحترم عقيدة الطالبان!!!!
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hot mail.com 
2007 / 8 / 7 *


المضحك المبكي هو أن العديد من وسائل الإعلام العربية والكورية الجنوبية تحاول التأثير على محتجزي الرهائن الكوريين الذين كانوا يعملون لحساب الكنيسة البروتسانتية تحت غطاء الخدمة الإنسانية، وسائل الإعلام هذه أظهرت مسجدا بني منذ ثلاثين سنة بمساعدة من مواطني كوريا و كيف يتمتع المسلمون في هذا البلد بحقوقهم الكاملة بما فيها العقائدية و ذكرت كذلك احترامها للدين الإسلامي الحنيف كعقيدة تحترم إنسانية البشر و لاسيما المرأة ....ناشدت كل هذه القنوات المجرمين الطالبان بطريقة أقرب إلى التوسل منها إلى أي شيء آخر في محاولات أخيرة لكي ترق قلوب الخاطفين و تلين، فيطلقوا سراح المختطفين، وأنى لقلوب متحجرة مسودة أن تعرف الحب و الرحمة ؟؟.....كما عبرت شريحة من المجتمع الكوري ممن شملهم الاستطلاع عن تقديرهم لعقيدة الطالبان السمحة التي تقدس المرأة وتحترم المشاعر الإنسانية !!!

انظروا كيف استطاعت مجموعة من أكلة الجيف إحداث ضجة عالمية رهيبة و أربكت المجتمع الدولي ....قد يطلق سراح الكوريين، وهذا ما يتمناه كل ذي ضمير حي ،لكن على العالم أن يعلم أنه لو كان هؤلاء المجانين في موقع أكثر قوة لملئوا كهوف أفغانستان ووديانها برهائن من كل الجنسيات ، بل لتجاوزوا حدود بلادهم الظلماء لينشروا فسائهم كالضباع القمامة على حواضر الأمم، أنظروا كيف كان تأثيرهم على الملايين من الباكستانيين الذين يدعمونهم بكل وسائل الدعم، إشعاع هؤلاء الوسخين تعدت حدود أوكارهم لتصل إلى اليمن والعراق ومصر و شمال افريقية.....وبين الجاليات المقيمة ( بدار الكفر....) 


القاعدة تحسن أدائها يوما بعد يوم، و تقوي من شبكاتها و ترسخ وجودها في كل بقعة من العالم، و تسعى للحصول على أسلحة متطورة فتاكة ...أمثال هؤلاء الوحوش الوسخة من طالبان و شيوخ الوهابية لن يرحموا العالم إن هم تمكنوا من الحصول على الإمكانيات ،سيقتلون الملايين من البشر ببرودة دم، و سيسخرون كل من نبت في عانته زغب للخدمة و حمل الأكياس و حرث الأرض وتنظيف حظائر البهائم....، كل هذا بالمجان أو مقابل خبز يابس ، وكل من أظهر وهنا أو قلة مردودية سيقتل وسيرمى في حفرة أو ردم ...وستسبى كل نسائهم، فعقد النكاح يسقط بأسر الزوج وتصير المسبية في ملك المسلم إن هي وقعت في سهمه ليطأها بملك اليمين أو يفاخذها ويمص لسانها إن كانت صغيرة السن .....

مساكين أولائك المواطنين الكوريين الرهيفي القلوب الذين شملهم استطلاع وسائل الإعلام ليصرحوا أمام العالم أن عقيدة الطالبان تحترم البشر و المرأة، يعترفون بها وهم صاغرون ....تكاد دموعهم تسيل من مآقيها ....لا يعلمون أي شيء عن العهد المدني الزاهر حيث احترم الرعيل الأول من الصحابة كبر و سن العجوز "أم قرفة" فشطروها نصفين بواسطة جملين فحلين و "عصماء بنت مروان" التي بقر بطنها المجرم الضرير الصحابي الجليل "عمير بن عدي" و هي بين فلذات كبدها ...و لا يعلمون أي شيء عن مجزرة بني قريضة حيث قطعت أعناق الأسرى و فضت بكارات بنات اليهود في اليوم الموالي..لا يعلمون ما فعله سيف الله الملعون "خالد بن الوليد" عندما قتل سيد قومه "مالك بن نويرة" ليظفر بزوجته الحسناء و يغتصبها في نفس اليوم ....
لم يسمعوا عن جرائم "عمرو ابن العاص" عندما تم فتح مصر و ما قام به الحاكم بأمر الله الذي كان يقطع ألسنة من يتحدث اللغة القبطية في الأسواق و التجمعات، ولم يسمعوا ما قاله "أيمن الظواهري" بخصوص إعادة أسبانيا و البرتغال "الأندلس سابقا" إلى حظيرة الإسلام بالقوة... لا يعلمون أن نسوتهم حلال على أكلة الجيف إن هي تمكنت من اقتحام أسوار "سيول" ....

الحرب على الإرهاب مسؤولية الجميع، و على المنتظم الدولي أن يتكاثف و يتجند بكل ما أوتي من جهد لنحر الصنم الأعظم و تفتيت عظامه بالديناميت تمام كما فعل الطالبان بتمثال بوذا بمابيان فحرموا التراث البشري من جزء من ذاكرته و جرحوا مشاعر الملايين من البوذيين ...

الطالبان ....و بنو عكرمة لا يعرفون المناشدة و لا المشاعر الانسانية النبيلة ، فأبوابهم موصدة في عمد ممددة وجماجمهم مسكونة بالشبح الواحد و قلوبهم مفحمة و مطلية بقطران و صديد الصنم الأعظم ...


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(5)*

*أمرت أن أقاتل الناس (جميعا) حتى يشهدوا أن لا اله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله...مهندس دولة مغربي يستهدف حافلة لسياح أجانب!!!...
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 8 / 16 *


"مقدمة لا بد منها" :

المشاعر الإنسانية لا محل لها من الإعراب في قاموس القتلة...
الإرهابي لا يشعر بالآخر و لا يجيد أي عمل نافع، كل ما يتقن هو التهجد في الهزيع الأخير من ليله الكئيب، و شقلبة بؤبؤ عينيه نحو السماء ليدعو بالكوارث و الزلازل و الصواعق على بني البشر ...
الإرهابي لا تعرف الابتسامة طريقها نحو شفتيه، إلا في الحلم، الذي يسميه ( رؤيا ) عندما تدغدغه الملائكة وعاهرات الجنان بريش طيور الجنة، أو عندما تظهر له أشباح السلف الصالح بلحاها الكثة و شفاهها المسوكة لتقول له : "أي عبد الله أبشر فان مقامك الجنة " .. 
ريح الجنة هو الوحيد الذي يرسم الابتسامة على وجه القاتل الكالح، و ليس أمر من أمور الدنيا فالدنيا متاع الغرور لا تساوي جناح بعوضة... 
هذا هو حال الإرهابي و هكذا يستثمر لآخرته، بلعق الدماء، بالأشلاء، بغرغرة الموت .... 
يا لها من أمة .....
أمة الكهف .....

=========

ألم أقل لكم سابقا وفي عدة مناسبات عديدة بأن الإرهاب لا علاقة له بالفقر أو المؤهل الثقافي والعلمي ؟؟ بل هو مرتبط ارتباطا عضويا بالجهالة التي ترسبت قي أدمغة الملايين المنومة من الكائنات قرابة خمسة عشر قرنا..... 
ها هو انتحاري مدينة "مكناس" المغربية يحمل شهادة عليا في الهندسة و يشغل منصبا معتبرا يحلم به أي شاب في زمن البطالة و الاعتصامات أمام البرلمان و مختلف الصيغ و الأشكال النضالية التي يخوضها خريجو الجامعات و المعاهد العليا بالمغرب ...

"هشام الدكالي".... 24 سنة لا ينتمي لوسط معوز و لا يحمل دكتوراه في الدراسات الإسلامية أو أصول الدين ولا علوم الشريعة، و لم يعرض رسالة لنيل شهادته بعنوان "فقه ابن تيمية... في وطأ المسبية... ونكاح الصبية"....
بل في اختصاص علمي كان من المفروض أن يؤهل صاحبه للعطاء و المساهمة في البناء وحب الحياة و احترام البشر ... 

كان الانتحاري يهدف لتفجير حافلة تحمل سياح أجانب...لكن العناية الإلهية أبت إلا أن ينفجر الإرهابي على بعد أمتار من هدفه ...فسقط مدرجا وسط دمائه و قرب يده اليسرى المبتورة وأمعائه المندلقة ، وهو ملقى على الأرض و محمولا على سيارة الإسعاف لم ينسى المهندس هشام ترديد الشهادتين "أشهد ألا اله الا الله و أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله" كما رددها انتحاريو 11 سبتمبر 2001 ... و لندن ...و مدريد.... و الدار البيضاء....

نحمد الله على سلامة السياح الأجانب ونتمنى لهم رحلة سعيدة بين ربوع المغرب و عودة سالمة لأهلهم و ذويهم...ما ذا لو أصيب هؤلاء الأبرياء بالأذى ؟؟ وكيف ستكون حالة أقربائهم ومعارفهم ؟؟؟ كل هذه المشاعر لا يعرفها الإرهابي ... 
نشكر هؤلاء السياح على اختيارهم المغرب وجهة، فالسياحة قطاع مهم ببلادنا و يشغل العشرات الآلاف من المغاربة سواء بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة....لكن على السلطات المغربية تكثيف جهودها لمحاربة الإرهاب وعدم التسامح مع مرجعيات التحريض والتكفير لكي لا يتضرر قطاع حيوي يساهم في تمويل خزينة الدولة و تفير مناصب الشغل لشريحة هامة من شعبنا .... 

ما هي الدوافع التي حفزت المهندس هشام على استهداف أناس أبرياء ؟؟؟
الجواب بسيط للغاية و لا مجال للتنظير و التفصيل والتمحيص ....
الانتحاري المهندس يؤمن بما يلي :
-أولا لأن السياح نصارى... 
- ثانيا لأنه يؤمن بالصواعق المقدسة ...وهذا جزء يسير منها ... 

* قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و لا باليوم الآخر و لا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد و هم (صاغرون)....
(صاغرون) أي أذلاء، و هذا ما يستوجب شرعا في دار الإسلام وينطبق على نصارى لبنان وسوريا و العراق وأقباط مصر وكل معتنقي الديانات الأخرى في البلدان المسماة مجازا بالإسلامية

*أمرت أن أقاتل الناس (جميعا) حتى يشهدوا أن لا اله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله وبهذا يعصموا عني مالهم وأولادهم.... (جميعا) و ليس عرب الجزيرة وحدهم من وثنيين و يهود و نصارى بل الناس جميعا....

*من لم يغز ولم يحدث نفسه بالغزو مات ميتة الجاهلية أو مات على شعبة من النفاق...

*اعلموا أن الجنة تحت ظلال السيوف.... 

*جعل الله رزقي تحت ظل سيفي.... 

فما رأيكم بهذا المأثور ...المنثور ..الذي يحفز شبابنا المقهور ... على النهل من مجاري الحقد و الجهل و التخلف و العنصرية والشرور ؟؟

قلت لكم لا مجال للبحث العميق... و التنظير الدقيق... فما عليكم إلا إلقاء نظرة خاطفة على مؤشر النمو البشري لتروا موقع و درجات أمة المليار و نصف المليار بين أمم المسكونة في مختلف المجالات العلمية.... و الاقتصادية.. و الاجتماعية... و الفنية... و الرياضية... لتروا جليا قطعانا منكوبة مطموسة مغلولة بأصفاد عكرمة و قابعة في كهوف الظلام الرهيبة .......

أمام المجتمع الدولي مشروع حضاري إنساني يجب كسب رهانه، ألا و هو إعادة تأهيل أمة الكهف و انتشالها من وحلها و مغاورها لكي تنخرط في المنظومة الكونية إلى جانب الأمم الأخرى وتتعلم لغة البناء و أبجديات الإبداع ....
على الحكومات الغربية إعادة طريقة تعاملها مع الأنظمة الراعية للإرهاب و على رأسها النظام السعودي المنافق، وإجبار الحكومات الإسلامية على الإصلاح و إبعاد المؤسسة الدينية عن الشأن السياسي... 
إعادة تأهيل أمة الكهف ليس بالأمر الهين لكنه في نفس الوقت ليس بالمستحيل ....


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(6)*

*©© إعصار -غونو- ...ودعاء الريح ©©
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 6 / 10 *


دعاء الريح .....
عن "الحميراء" أن النبي كانت إذا عصفت الرياح قال : اللهم إني أسألك خيرها وخير ما فيها، وخير ما أرسلت به، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها، وشر ما أرسلت به.... 

=========

تشهد سلطنة عمان هذه الأيام مرور إعصار "غونو" ... كل متمنياتنا للمواطنين و المقيمين على السواء بالسلامة، سواء بعمان أو بالبلدان المجاورة حيث أعلنت حالة التأهب استعدادا لمواجهة الوضع ...

كان النبي يخاف من عقوبة الريح، فقوم عاد أهلكهم الله بالريح الباردة القوية... ( وأما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية ، سخرها عليهم سبع ليال و ثمانية، أياما حسوما فترى القوم فيها صرعى كأنهم أعجاز نخل خاوية )....." سورة الحاقة "....


"تسونامي"....."إعصار كاترينا " ....هزات أرضية بإيران واليابان و تركيا .....و أخيرا "غونو" ..ظواهر طبيعية عادية تدل على أن الأرض كوكب نشيط يتحرك من حين لآخر ...في بلد كاليابان يبدو أن المواطنين قد تعايشوا مع الزلازل، الخبراء والمسؤولون بلغوا درجة عالية من المهنية و الكفاءة في التعامل مع هذه الظاهرة الطبيعية، و تمكنوا من الحد بشكل كبير من الخسائر المادية و البشرية التي كانت تسببها ، في حين أن الكثير من البلدان ذات البنية التحتية الهشة فإن فيضان نهر صغير قد يجرف قرية بكاملها... و هزة بسيطة أو مرور طائرة على مستوى منخفض قد تؤدي إلى انهيار عمارة مغشوشة البناء مما يتسبب في خسائر بشرية ومادية فادحة .....
الظواهر الطبيعية لها تفسيرها العلمي عند العقلاء، هؤلاء يكثفون الجهود من أجل الحد من أخطارها سواء بالتجهيزات اللازمة أو بتحسين القدرات في ميدان الإسعاف وهذا من نتاج عبقرية العقل البشري الذي باستطاعته إيجاد الكثير من الحلول للمشاكل والكوارث مهما كانت حدتها و صعوبتها .... المعتوهون هم الآخرون لهم تفاسيرهم الخاصة، فهي في نظرهم غضب الله وإنذار منه لعباده الخارجين عن جادة الصواب، وفي عاد و ثمود لآية لكم يا أولي الألباب، وكما أن العقلاء يستعدون للكوارث بالطرق العلمية و العملية فإن المعوقين فكريا يستعدون لها بالتهجدات و المعودات و أدعية الريح و الأعاصير .... 
أئمة المساجد أفرحهم كثيرا إعصار "كاترينا" الذي ضرب الولايات المتحدة في صيف 2005 تماما كما أثلجت صدورهم أحداث 11 شتنبر 2001 الإجرامية لأنها أزهقت أرواحا نجسة، أما إذا اقتربت الأعاصير والكوارث من ديار المسلمين، (...ونحن لا نريدها للمسلمين و لا لغير المسلمين...)، فرفع حالة التأهب القصوى تتم بالأدعية و المعودات ليذهب الله عنا المصائب و ليحصرها بديار الكفر ليقطع نسل اليهود و النصارى و ييبس أصلابهم... و يعقم نسائهم... ويحرق زرعهم... وليجعل حواضرهم و خزائنهم.... أملاكهم و نسائهم غنيمة للمسلمين ....
يا علماء الكفيت، يا أئمة الموت يا فقهاء الجهالة ...لماذا قلوبكم مليئة بالحقد والعنصرية هكذا ؟؟؟ من أية طينة جبلتم؟؟ ......من أي نبع نهلتم؟؟ ....

يا لكم من أئمة.....
ويا لها من أمة .....
أمة الــبــــول......


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*ملاحظة أخرى..
بعض المقالات كتبها الكاتب الكبير عساسي في أوقات معينة قديماً..
سيلاحظ القراء ذلك من المقال السادس..
وشكراً..*


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(7)*

*سلمان رشدي يمنح لقب فارس من طرف ملكة بريطانيا
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 6 / 18 *


شيء جميل أن يحمل كاتب عالمي إنساني وسام تقدير وعرفان، إنه تكريم ما بعده تكريم يستحقه مبدع من طينة "سلمان رشدي" منذ مدة. 
الخميني أفتى بهدر دمه وخصصت الحكومة الإيرانية وقتها مبلغا ماليا هاما لكل من ظفر برأس هذا العتل المرتد،
لو كان الخميني وقتها رئيس دولة عظمى لأهدر دماء الآلاف بل الملايين من المفكرين و الكتاب من "بانكوك" شرقا حتى "سانتياغو" غربا كما فعل بأعضاء حزب" توده" الشيوعي و منظمة "خلق" و معارضين آخرين غداة استيلائه على الحكم، وكلنا نتذكر المحاكم العسكرية و المشانق التي نصبت بشوارع و ساحات طهران والجثث المعلقة من أعناقها بعد عودته الميمونة من الديار الفرنسية، وكلنا نتذكر كيف كان يدفع بأطفال صغار في الجبهة إبان الحرب المجنونة التي تسبب في إشعالها مناصفة مع فتى البعث الأغر في ثمانينات القرن الفارط ....لو كانت إيران قوة عظمى لابتلعت دول الجوار كلها من دون استثناء و لفرضت إيديولوجية ملالي "قم" و لفرضت سيطرتها على كل حجر أصم تلحسه وتتمسح به العقول المخرومة، و لوضعت يدها على كل قبة ومرقد تلطم أمامه الصدور والخدود وتضرب في حضرته الرؤوس بالسلاسل والمعاول إكراما لأئمة هلكوا و تفتت عظامهم.
طبيعي جدا أن يهدر دم كاتب حر من طرف من أجاز مفاخذة الرضيعة، أي التمتع بها ودلك الإرب بلحمها الفتي ومص لسانها، ومن الطبيعي أيضا أن يمنح كاتب مبدع وسام فارس من طرف ملكة تؤمن بالحداثة والتنوير و المثالية. 

حقا، فرق كبير بين من جاء بالذبح ومن قال سلامي أعطيكم سلامي أترك لكم.... 

فرق كبير بين من نزلت عليهم قدور الكفيت ( الفياغرا السماوية ) ليتسافدوا تسافد الحمير وليتناكحوا بقضبان لا تمل ولا تكل وبين من نزلت عليهم أنوار السماء فمنحتهم الحب و الجمال و الخلود.... 
السواد الأعظم ممن هلل لفتوى هدر دم الكاتب "سلمان رشدي" لا يعرفون الرجل و لم يقرئوا له سطرا واحدا ولكن هذا ديدن المجانين والقطعان المدجنة، الصراخ و السب والعويل و إحراق الأعلام بعد أن يدغدغهم القرداوي... و النحراوي... و البعراوي بكلمة مؤثرة أو تقوم وسيلة إعلام بغسل أدمغتهم وفركها وتشير عليهم بالنزول في الشوارع (....حيا على النباح... حيا على الصياح... يا أمة النكاح....) احتجاجا على رسم كاريكاتوري أو كلمة مقتبسة.
يا لها من أمة... 
أمة التفخيذ ...
أمة البـــول....


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(8)*

*©© من حماقات المطوعين بالكيان السعودي ©©
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 5 / 28 *


فقد المواطن "سليمان الحريصي" والبالغ من العمر 28 سنة من مدينة الرياض حياته اثر تعرضه للضرب المبرح من طرف عصابات المطاوعية السيئة الصيت التي تعمل تحت إمرة "هيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر "وهي منظمة فاشية عنصرية رأت النور رسميا في أواسط القرن الماضي من طرف أئمة الجهالة و حكام السحت بينما تعود جذورها الأولى إلى أكثر من أربعة عشر قرنا ......
ومن أشهر المطوعين التي جادت بهم أرض الرسالة المجرم التاريخي ابن الوليد ....وابن العاص ...والفاروق ....وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح .....وعمير بن عدي..... واللائحة طويـــــــــــــــلة..... 
من ينصف الحريصي و أسرته؟؟ من ينصف ويجبر ضرر عشرات الآلاف الضحايا من عصابة عكرمة الكريه التي تنشر الرعب و الخوف بين صفوف المواطنين والمقيمين على السواء؟؟.....
من ينصف المرأة المتسوقة من نظرات المطاوعية وهم يراقبون طريقة مشيتها ووتيرة خطواتها و نوع عطرها ودبدبات صوتها لضبط المحرم وكل ما يغضب الصنم الأعظم ؟؟
من طرائف و نوادر هذه العصابات الإجرامية أن سيارة كانت في ملك أسرة أردنية من ديانة مسيحية قد تعرضت لاقتحام من طرف عناصر من المطوعين و فتحوا بابها بالقوة ليكسروا صليبا صغيرا بحجم مفتاح كان معلقا كزينة وتعويذة داخل السيارة !!!
فالصليب و الأيقونة و غيرها من الرموز الدينية وصوت المرأة تجعل المطاوعي كالثور الهائج وتدفع بأسراب الملائكة إلى هجر المكان، فوجود مثل هذه المنغصات تبطل لها التسبيح و التحميد و تترك الساحة فارغة لإبليس و جنده...وهل من المعقول السماح بتواجد أبالسة على أرض سطع فيها النور و خرجت منها رسالة الهداية إلى كل البشر ؟؟ 
جدير بالذكر أن الأمهات بنجد و الحجاز و سائر المناطق يخفن أطفالهن الصغار بالمطاوعي .."إن لم تكف عن الشقاوة سأنادي على المطاوعي "..."إن لم تتناول حليبك سيضربك المطاوعي".... 
فهذا الكائن المسخ هو رمز الشر و الخوف في الثقافة الشعبية ... 

مرة أخرى نناشد المجتمع الدولي للتدخل فورا لوضع حد لهذه الانتهاكات الوحشية التي تمس الإنسان في كرامته، وعلى المنتظم الدولي كذلك إجبار الحكومة على حل هذا الغول الذي يخيف الناس حتى في أحلامهم....والدفع بمسلسل الإصلاح و احترام حقوق الإنسان...


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(9)*


*عصابات المطاوعية بالكيان السعودي .....
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 5 / 16* 


المطاوعية هي مجموعة من العصابات الإرهابية المنضوية تحت لواء "هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر!!! " ...... مؤسسة فاشستية عربومانية ملحقة بالصنم الأعظم و من إشعاع العهد المدني الزاهر حيث تعود أصول حرفة المطاوعي، و حيث نال الرعيل الأول من المطوعين رضا رب العزة من أعلى عليين، لما أبلوه من البلاء الحسن في التنكيل و الإذلال والتقتيل..... 
جهاز وهابي هبلي صرف تتلخص مهامه الأساسية في مراقبة المعاملات و العادات وعدم الإخلال بالخط الوهابي الهامايوني النجس المفروض على البلاد والعباد من طرف هبل ذي الأوتاد، وحث الناس على أداء الطقوس الوثنية جماعة وكذا مراقبة المساجد وسيرة أئمتها ومؤذنيها وتصرفات روادها من المصلين وطريقة ركوعهم و سجودهم وتحياتهم و تسليمهم، وكيفية رفع مؤخراتهم أثناء السجود و عن أعدادهم هل هي في تزايد أم نقصان، وطريقة ترديدهم لعبارة آمــــــــــيــــــن ...... ومراقبة ما إذا كان هناك فساء بين أروقة المساجد، فالفساء يمنع تسلل الملائكة بين صفوف المصلين فكما أن ابليس اللعين يخاف من النور ومن التكبير فان الملائكة لا تستحمل الفساء والتصاوير ... المطاوعية تزداد عدوانيتهم خلال شهر رمضان، الشهر الذي تكبل فيه الأبالسة والشياطين بسلاسل من فولاذ ، جدير بالذكر أن معدلات حوادث السير تزداد خلال رمضان كما أن حالات الطلاق و الخصام تعرف ذروتها مع إطلالة شهر الغفران، فطبيعي أن تزداد عدوانية و شراسة المطاوعي مع رؤية الهلال .....
جدير بالذكر أن أكثر الفئات تعرضا لشراسة وأذى هذه العصابات هم المقيمون من ذوي ديانة غير عقيدة بني وهاب ...كما أن المرأة تنال حقها هي كذلك من التكريم ومن إحسان حراس العقيدة، كأن تتلقى كلمات جارحة من طرف المطاوعي أو تتعرض للتحرش الجنسي أو أن تقاد لمخفر الشرطة إن هي لم تلتزم بتفاصيل اللباس الشرعي أو رفعت من وتيرة صوتها لأن صوتها عورة، أو غيرت شيئا من مشيتها... أو سمع رنين أساورها... أو هي بالغت في انتعال المزركش و المثير من الأحذية والشباشيب ، وكل ما من شأنه أن يثير مشاعر القوامين من الذكور، فهي حبل من حبائل الشيطان ،وفرض الرقابة عليها يدخل في صلب العقيدة ....
ملايين من غير المسلمين نصارى وهندوس و سيخ و غيرهم تشدد عليهم الرقابة خلال الشهر الفضيل من طرف عصابة المطاوعية، فتناول غير المسلم مثلا جرعة ماء أثناء تأدية عمله تحت حر الشمس وأمام الناس كفيل بأن يعرضه للضرب المبرح في أي مكان بالجسم أو تلحق به عاهة مستديمة، و قد يعرضه للحبس و الترحيل لأن شربه لكوب ماء أو تناوله قطعة رغيف يؤذي مشاعر الصائم.. ( لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله يوم القيامة من ريح المسك "..)....وكل هذا يدخل في إطار حماية بيضة الإسلام و الإعلاء من هيبته و شوكته و رفع سيفه عاليا لتذكير كل الملل و النحل بدين الله الحق ...... 
الشباب الذي يبدي شيئا من الحداثة و الانفتاح والروح المرحة يكون هو الآخر عرضة لعصابات بني وهاب و قد ينال وجبة دسمة لكما و صفعا وركلا... و يحل ضيفا كريما بزنزانات ومخافر الشرطة حيث تحسن وفادته من طرف زبانية بني وهاب .... 

==========

من هذا المنبر و من كل المنابر الحرة نناشد المنتظم الدولي بحكوماته ومنظماته الحقوقية النشيطة التدخل السريع لوضع حد لتصرفات هذا الجهاز الخبيث والضغط من أجل حله و حل كل المصالح التابعة له بما فيها عصابة المطاوعية ....ومتابعة كل من ثبت تورطه في إلحاق الأذى بالمواطن أو المقيم، و من حق المتضرر أن يطالب بالتعويض المادي والمعنوي كنوع من أنواع جبر الضرر .....


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(10)*

*الشيخ العلامة -أبو عهارة الجهيلان - في ضيافة قناة -انحر-..
عساسى عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 9 / 18 *


(....اللهم سلطنا عليهم كواسح لواقح لا تبقي ولا تذر، اللهم أعد ملاحم بدر وحنين وخيبر....على كل مَن كاد وتجبر ....اللهم مكننا من حواضر وخزائن ونسوة مَن كفر...من الطليان والفرنجة والانجلتار والمجر....)
(....موضوع الحلقة : جواز استباحة دار الكفر على ضوء ما جاء في الحديث.....) 
*نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر، وأحلت لي الغنائم ولم تحل لأحد قبلي....
* مَن قتل قتيلاَ فله سلبه...... 
*مَن مات ولم يغزو أو يحدث نفسه بالغزو فقد مات على شعبة من النفاق.........
* أمرت أن أقاتل الناس جميعاًَ حتى يشهدوا ألا إله إلا الله ..............
* لقد جعلت رزقي تحت ظل سيفي...
بداية نرحب بالشيخ أبي "عهارة الجهيلان" في برنامج "نسائم الجهاد" التي تقدمه قناة "انحر" ونلفت عناية مشاهدينا الكرام الذين يتلقوا هذا البث المباشر بأن قناتنا مشفرة ولا يستطيع إلتقاط برامجها إلا الراسخون في العلم والمتفقهون في بروتوكول حكماء بني وهاب ....وللتذكير فإن ضيفنا هو سليل أسرة عريقة عالمة عرفت بالزهد والذود عن العقيدة وقد كان أبوه الشيخ "الرضيعان بن البعيران" عالماً متبحراً في أصول الدين ....
موضوعنا اليوم هو استباحة ديار الكفر ....
* شيخنا الجليل... هل لكم أن تضعوا المشاهد الكريم في الصورة فيما يتعلق بموضوع استباحة ديار الكفر....؟؟
= بعد البسملة والحمد لله والعنعنة والقلقلة ....وتقديم الشكر للقائمين من قريب ومن بعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد على قناتنا الغراء "أنحر" ......
فإنه مَن مات ولم يحدث نفسه بالغزو فقد مات على شعبة من النفاق ....فالجهاد قائم إلى يوم الدين ....ولا يخفى عليكم ما تمر به الأمة من ظرف حرج تآمرت فيه علينا الأمم وتكالبت كما تتكالب الكلاب على القصعة ...فالمناورة والمراوغة مرغوبة، وإبداء غير ما نضمر حلال إلى أن تتقوى شوكتنا ويشتد بأسنا، عندئذ فلا صلاة بديارنا إلا قرب أسوارهم وبروجهم وحصارهم حتى يخرجوا إلينا مستسلمين خانعين، وحتى نعلي في عقر ديارهم راية الحق التي تعلوا ولا يعلا عليها، ونحول معابدهم إلى بيوت يذكر فيها اسم الجبار القهار المنتقم المتكبر ذو الفقار ...
أملاكهم ونسائهم تحل لمن لبى النداء من جند الله ولا نصيب لمن تأخر وتقاعس من المسلمين...
* فضيلة الشيخ.... يتساءل المشاهدون عن المعيار الذي يتخذ في ذبح اليهود والنصارى بعد أسرهم وتكبيلهم ؟؟؟...
= كل مَن بلغ الحلم أي من نبت زغب في عانته وعلينا ألا تأخذنا فيهم رحمة أو شفقة، فحماية العقيدة تقتضي منا الصرامة والحزم و شدة البـأس...
نسأل الله أن يهيئ لأمتنا الأسباب ويعجّل بفتح رومية عاصمة الطليان الذي وعد به السلف الصالح، واسترجاع الأندلس إلى حظيرة الإسلام ....اللهم أرنا فيهم يوماً كيوم بني القينقاع وبني قريضة، اللهم أجعل أملاكهم وخزائنهم ونسائهم وأطفالهم غنيمة للمسلمين، اللهم لا تحرمنا من حلاوة إناثهم، فإن صبرنا قد ضاق وتزعزع.... ولم يبق في قوسه منزع... ونفوسنا تتشوق للقاء و وطء بنات الأفقع ... ( اغزوا تبوك تسبوا بنات الأصفر .... ) .......... 
* فضيلة الشيخ "الجهيلان ابن الرضيعان"..... يتساءل أحد المشاهدين ممن يهتم ببروتوكول حكماء بني وهاب عن حكم الشرع في المقيمين في ديار الغرب الصليبي من المسلمين ؟؟؟.....
أحياناً الفتوى تتغير بتقلب الظرف أي أنها تنسخ كما نسخت آيات عديدة ، فالتقية مع الغرب الكافر مباحة ....صحيح أن بعض ساداتنا العلماء أفتوا بعدم جواز الإقامة بدار الكفر و على رأسهم الشيخ "محمد بن عبد الوهاب" و "عبد العزيز بن باز" رحمهما الله ، بيد أن بعضا من علمائنا الأجلاء المعاصرين الذين لا نشك في حميتهم و إخلاصهم و عكرمتهم قد أحلوا المكوث والعمل في ديار الغرب إلى حين، بشرط على أن يعمل القادة الجهاديون و علمائنا فتح قنوات مع الذين يحملون الغيرة على الدين من المقيمين في ديار الغرب، لكي يكونوا بمثابة خلايا نائمة وجيوش احتياطية جاهزة لتنزل ضربات موجعة بالعدو في عقر داره كلما سنحت بذلك الفرصة و لكم في غزوة منهاتن آية لعلكم تتفكرون ....فالغرب الكافر يسمح لنا ببناء المساجد وإقامة حلقات العلم في دياره وهذه من نعم الله .... 
* يتساءل أحد المشاهدين عن علامات وإرهاصات قرب الفتح المبين، أي فتح روما و من بعده حواضر الغرب الكافر باريس و لندن و كوبنهاكن ومدريد ونيويورك ؟؟؟؟.. 
العلامات بدأت تظهر بحمد الله، وقد هيأ سبحانه وتعالى من الأسباب لأمتنا بأن جعل عائدات النفط بين أيادي المخلصين من عباده وكذلك ريع الحج والعمرة، فالقائمون على عمارة البيت وخدمة الصنم الأصم الأبكم يغدقون بالغالي و النفيس على تمويل الإرهاب نعم الإرهاب الذي هو قمة الجهاد.... 
* سماحة الشيخ ...هل يجوز إقامة خيام المناكح وحفل الذبائح مباشرة بعد قتل البالغين أي كل من نبت في عانته زغب؟؟؟ .
بعد الإجهاز على الذكور البالغين منهم واقتحام متاجرهم وخزائن طعامهم للتقوت من الشوكولاتة... والجبن.... والألبان.... والعصائر وغيرها مما لذ وطاب من الأطعمة والشراب ....يجب الصلاة ركعتين شكراً لله ومن ثم توزيع إناث الكفار ولا بأس إن كانت بعضهن غير بالغات فالتفخيذ والملامسة والتقبيل ومص اللسان أمور مباحة ....قد يتساءل البعض ما المراد بإقامة خيام المناكح مباشرة بعد القتال؟؟ ...فهذا جزاء من الله لجنده وعباده المخلصين الذين تركوا المال والولد و لبوا دعاء الجهاد و أبلوا البلاء الحسن فحق لهم التمتع بما أحله الله... 
فالمناكح ....و الذبائح.. و إطلاق العنان للقرائح....والاستمتاع بصوت النوائح ... هي من سبيل الترويح عن النفس ..و قد جاء في الحديث ( فلتعلم يهود أن في ديننا فسحة و أني بعثت بحنيفية سمحة ..... )
* نفعنا الله ببركة شيخنا الجليل" أبي نكاحة الجهيلان بن الرضيعان " وسنواصل حلقتنا هذه من نسائم الجهاد بعد هذه الوصلة الاشهارية القصيرة ....
مشاهدينا الكرام ...فاصل... و سنواصل ... 

الإشهار -1-
1- شركة ألبان نبيلة
شركة ألبان نبيلة .....تضع رهن إشارتكم الطريقة المثلى للقم ثدي ورشف لبن الزميلة 
رضاعة الكبير أحسن وسيلة....
للوقاية من الغواية والرذيلة....
حليب الزميلة........... يحمي عبد الله و نبيلة ...

الإشهار -2-
2- شركة الشعيلان لبيع بول البعير....
شركة الشعيلان لبيع بول البعير....
قوارير بول منسمة بمسك الحجاز....وممزوجة بمسحوق الحبة السوداء الممتاز... 
خبراء مختصون في المضادات الحيوية أثبتوا بالدليل القاطع على نجاعة بولنا النافع ....
شركة الشعيلان لبيع بول البعير المنسم ...نجاحنا في خدمتكم.. 

عودة مرة أخرى لفضيلة الشيخ "أبي نكاحة الجهيلان" في برنامج "نسائم الجهاد" باستوديوهات قناة "أنحر" ...
* شيخنا الفاضل هل يجوز إطلاق النار على ذكور الكفار و مقاتليهم بعد تكتيفهم ؟؟؟ ...
الإقتداء بالسلف الصالح تقليد مستحب، و لهذا يحسن قطع الرقاب بالسيوف والسواطير كما كان الحال مع يهود بني قريظة، والحكمة من هذا هو إرهاب أعداء الله الذين لم تصل إليهم سيوفنا بعد حتى يسمعوا عن بأسنا وشدتنا وفظاظتنا وغلظتنا فيتمكن الرعب من قلوبهم وتضعف معنوياتهم قبل محاصرة حواضرهم (....نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر وأحلت لي الغنائم ولم تحل لأحد قبلي .... متفق عليه )
* ما هي الطريقة المثلى للتخلص من جثت المعدومين يا شيخنا الجاهل عفواً الفاضل .؟؟؟
التقليد المعروف هو حفر حفرة عميقة ورميهم فيها على شكل دفعات وردم التراب عليهم وكل هذا تكملة للجهاد والمشارك في الحفر و الطمر له الأجر والثواب... 
* وماذا عن السبايا في خيام المناكح، هل يجوز شرعاً عتق المسبية إن هي أعلنت إسلامها؟؟؟... 
حسب السلف الصالح فللمؤمن الخيار فإن هي أسلمت فله أن يطأها بملك اليمين أو أن يلحقها بزوجاته... 
ولنا في الصحابة الكرام خير قدوة فمنهم مَن أعتق ومنهم مَن أبقى على التسري ...
* ما هو الأسلوب للتعامل والتواصل مع المسلم القاطن بديار الكفر ؟؟
يجب تفعيل دور المراكز الثقافية بتلك البلدان لتثقيف وتربية ناشئتنا على روح الجهاد وإنشاء الجمعيات الخيرية لتوثيق الصلات وترسيخ الإيمان استعداد للمد الجهادي الموعود كما يجب طبع المزيد من النسخ و الكتيبات التي تتطرق لضمة القبر و أهوال النشور والكتب التي تحبب الموت إلى نفس المسلم و خاصة براعم الإيمان لتنشأتهم على العروة الوثقى ....... 
* وماذا عن الأقليات التي تعيش بين ظهرانينا شيخنا الفاضل ؟؟؟....
الشرع واضح.... فهم أهل ذمة، وقد أذلهم الله وأعزنا برسالته وعليهم أن يدفعوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون كما عليهم توقير المسلمين والنهوض لهم إن أقبلوا، وأن يجزوا رؤوسهم و يشدوا وسطهم بالزنار ولنا في العهدة العمرية مع نصارى الشام و القدس خير مثال ....والحال ينطبق على أقباط مصر و موارنة و أرمن الشام وكلدان و آشور و صابئة العراق وكل كتابي بديار الإسلام


* معنا اتصال مباشر مع أحد المشاهدين الكرام ...آلــــــو مََن معنا ؟؟؟
السلام عليكم ....
معكم "عبد النحار الظليمان" من المدينة المعتمة ...تحياتي لقناتنا الغراء "أنحر" وللقائمين على برنامج نسائم الجهاد وكل مَن يمد يد العون لقناتنا من قريب ومن بعيــــــــد و تحية خاصة لفضيلة شيخنا الجليل أبي" دعارة الجهيلان " حفظه الله و أعز به الإيمان ....
سؤالي شيخنا هو كالتالي ...ما تفسير من رأى في منامه حاضرة الفاتيكان وهي محاطة بأعلام خضراء وقد طليت أسوراها بدماء حمراء قانية ؟؟؟....
هذه رؤيا يا أخي الكريم "عبد النحار"... و تفسيرها أن مقر البابوية حيث يقيم كبير الأحبار... وزعيم النصارى الأشرار.... سيتحول مباشرة بإذن الله بعد الفتح المبين إلى مسجد كبير يشد إليه الأنظار.... ومنارة علمية يتقاطر عليها طلاب العلم من كل الأمصار و الأقطار ....
ولك أن تتصفح أخي الكريم عبد النحار... كتاب ابن سيرين لتفسير الأحلام لترى مدى صحة الأخبار... فبارك الله فيك و كثر من أمثالك الأشرار.... عفوا الأخيار....
* كلمة أخيرة للمشاهدين الكرام شيخنا الجاهل... عفواً الفاضل... .....
مرة أخرى نطلب من الله أن يشد من أزر إخواننا المجاهدين المرابطين في سوح الجهاد و تثبيت أقدامهم عند اللقاء و أن يضاعف إيمانهم وهم يفجرون أجسادهم الطاهرة و أن يسكنهم الله فسيح جنانه مع الأنبياء و الصالحين 
اللهم سلطنا عليهم كواسح لواقح لا تبقي و لا تذر، اللهم أعد ملاحم خيبر....على كل من كاد وتجبر ....اللهم مكننا من حواضر و خزائن ونسوة من كفر...من الروم و الفرنجة و الانجلتار و المجر....
آمين ....
===========
تعليق لا بد منه :
وأخيراً و ليس آخراً ها كم شيئاً من المأثور الساطع... والدر اللامع ...والعلم النافع ...
فلا هي من الإسرائيليات ولا من المدسوسات ....بل كلمات مأثورة... ودرر منثورة... وصحف منشورة... جادت بها القريحة المنصورة.... في أيام معلومة مشهورة ...
هــــاكم :
حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمرو بن ميسرة أن الرسول صلعم بعث يوم حنين بعثاً إلى "أوطاس" فلقوا عدوا فقاتلوهم فظهروا عليهم و أصابوا لهم سبايا فكان أناساً من أصحاب رسول الله تحرجوا من غشيانهن من أجل أزواجهن المشركين فأنزل الله في ذلك والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم أي فهن حلال لكم إذا انقضت عدتهن ....الحمل أو حيضة ..و يسقط نكاحها من زوجها المسبي لأن السبي يسقط النكاح فيحق لمن تقع عليه سهمه وطئها أي نكاحها ....
بمقدورنا أن نسرد الكثير من الأمثلة في هذا السياق ومن صحيح مسلم والبخاري الذي يتمنى الكثير من العلماء إزالته ومحوه تجنباً للإحراج الشديد والمصائب التي يزخر بها التي لم يعد يتقبلها عقل أو منطق .... ما يثير العجب أن أكاديميين و باحثين ورجال دين غربيين يحضرون ندوات ومحاضرات تحت مسميات عديدة من قبيل حوار الأديان مع علماء مسلمين يؤمنون بالتقية وبالغنيمة و بوطء زوجة المسبي أي زوجة من وقع أسيراً في يد جيش المسلمين!! وباستباحة ديار الكفر إن كانت موازين القوى بيد الأمة ....
كان أليق بهؤلاء الباحثين عوض حضور محاضرات من هذا القبيل مع علماء التقية والنكاح أن يضغطوا على المجتمع الدولي من أجل إجبار حكام جهلستان وقمعستان في بلدان الشرق الأوسط و شمال أفريقية، وبالقوة إن أمكن على الدفع بالمسلسل الديمقراطي في بلدانهم واحترام حقوق الإنسان وتقزيم دور المؤسسة الدينية وإبعادها عن الشأن السياسي و اجتثات أوكار و مشاتل الإرهاب 
نعم .....كان عليهم فعل هذا عوض مصافحة و مجالسة ومحاورة أعجاز نخل خاوية ..


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*سأكتفي بهذه العشرة..
ولنا لقاء يا أحبائي في أوقات لاحقة..*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

نفسي اعرف كيف تعيش في دولة متوحشة كهذة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## peace_86 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

أنا سعودي طبعاً..
لكن عساسي مغربي يتحدث عنا..

المهم..
والله حياتنا يا مارون صعبة فعلاً ..
لو أحكيلك ماراح أخلص


----------



## azazi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

مشكور يا اخ بيس  على المقالات


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

عزازي..
الرب يباركك دايماً ..
خلينا على تواصل..
على الأقل بالرسائل الخاصة..
وشكراً..


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*نكملـ...
(11)*


*العهدة العمرية -العنصرية- عنكبوت أسود يسكن العقلية المسلمة المريضة ..
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 7 / 21 *


صحيح أن تنظيم حماس صعد للسلطة بطريقة ديموقراطية شفافة، و صحيح أيضا أن قسما هاما من الفلسطينيين صوت لصالح حماس ظنا منهم أنها قادرة على حل مشاكلهم بالمعودات و القارعات وأحاديث البراق و الحجر و شجر الغرقد.... ‏
( ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏‏أن الرسول صلعم ‏ ‏قال: ‏ ‏لا تقوم الساعة حتى يقاتل المسلمون ‏‏ اليهود ‏ ‏فيقتلهم المسلمون حتى يختبئ اليهودي من وراء الحجر والشجر فيقول الحجر أو الشجر.... يا مسلم يا عبد الله هذا يهودي خلفي فتعال فاقتله إلا ‏‏ الغرقد ‏ ‏فإنه من شجر ‏‏ اليهود.....) 

ولو توفرت نفس الأجواء من الشفافية و الديموقراطية في مصر لتمكن الإخوان المسلمون من الوصول إلى قصر عابدين ...ولو لم تقطع الطريق على جبهة الإنقاذ الإسلامي بالجزائر عام 1990 لكانت الكارثة، ولو خير اليمنيون بين منظومة ديمقراطية شعبية وهلاوس عكرمة لأمسك الحوثي بزمام الحكم و لكانت الطامة الكبرى ....ولو خير المغاربة بين نظام دستوري عاقل و رؤى عبد السلام ياسين لاختاروا دغدغة الملائكة ....ولو خيرت كل شعوب جهلستان بين أنظمة ديموقراطية علمانية و بين خلافة إسلامية راشدة بقيادة أسامة بنلادن والظواهري لاختارت الثانية بنسبة تفوق التسعين في المائة .....

الخلل ليس في التنظيم، بل في التركيبة المفاهيمية و العقائدية لقطعان مبرمجة بأقراص مدبلجة بملاحم خيبر و عذاب القبر و علامات الساعة الكبرى ، قطعان تتمضمض صباح مساء ببول السلف الصالح و تغتسل في وحل الويل و اللوح المحفوظ و تحلم بالفراديس المفقودة دون كلل أو ملل ، الخلل في رؤوس جوفاء تسكنها عناكب عكرمة الشرير.... هذه القطعان لا تهمها الخسارة و لا تقدر الأمور حق قدرها و لا تراعي مصلحة الأجيال القادمة و لا تعلم أن الدخول في حروب يتوجب على الدولة أن تحول اقتصادها إلى اقتصاد حرب و أن نتائج الحروب ملايين المعطوبين و المرضى والجياع ووضعية اقتصادية منهارة وقطاع تعليمي مهلهل ، فهي تؤمن بأن الله سيمدها بملائكة لتحارب في صفها ..... الجماهير التي تنادي خيبر خيبر يا يهود جيش محمد سوف يعود ليست قاصرة فقط بل طوابير من الحمقى فهي مع الحرب و رمي إسرائيل في البحر و ذبح اليهود و استرجاع الأندلس .......الجماهير ترى في حملة البيرق الأخضر و ترسانة فقهاء العتمة مخلصا يعيد لها العزة و الغلبة والعيش الرغيد....

حماس صعدت للحكم لأنها لا تؤمن بحق إسرائيل في الوجود و أن قيام الدولة الفلسطينية يجب ألا يشمل الضفة و القطاع بل كل أرجاء فلسطين من الماء إلى الماء فتل أبيب قبل القدس وكريات شمونة قبل غزة و أيلات قبل رام الله، هذا ما يؤمن قادة حماس من أعماقهم بل يؤمنون بما هو أخطر، يؤمنون بفتح روما .....فلسطين وقف عمري خالص بنص العهدة العمرية الشريفة التي تمنع أي وجود يهودي على أرضها وتجعل نصاراها أذلة….قياديو حماس يؤمنون بهذا و لا يمكنهم الإنكار و إن أنكروا فهم منافقون ....فهبوط الرسول على أرض فلسطين على متن طائر البراق الحصان الطائر ذات ليلة (..... في البداية كان محمد يتخذ من بيت المقدس قبلة في صلاته طلبا لود و تأييد يهود الجزيرة، الشريحة الوازنة اقتصاديا و اجتماعيا ثم استبدل قبلة اليهود بقبلة الوثنيين لاستقطاب القبائل العربية لدعوته ولهذا انتقم من اليهود فيما بعد بإجلائهم و ذبحهم ونهبهم ونكاح نسوتهم .....) هبوط محمد على متن البراق و صلاته بالمسجد الأقصى هو الذي أعطى شرعية تملك هذه البقة والفاروق عمر ابن الخطاب رسخ انتماء فلسطين لدار الإسلام بعهدته العنصرية الشهيرة .....واليكم ما جادت به قريحة عمر فيما سمي بالعهدة العمرية 

نص العهدة العمرية من كتاب ابن قيم الجوزية : 

حين احتل المسلمون بلاد الشام اشترط عمر بن الخطاب على نصاراهم ما يلي:
الا يُحدِثوا في مدينتهم ولا فيما حولها ديراً ولا كنيسة ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب، 
ولا يجدِّدوا ما خُرِّب، 
ولا يمنعوا كنائسهم من أن ينزلها أحدٌ من المسلمين ثلاث ليالٍ يطعمونهم، 
ولا يؤووا جاسوساً، 
ولا يكتموا غشاً للمسلمين، 
ولا يعلّموا أولادهم القرآن، 
ولا يُظهِروا شِركاً، 
ولا يمنعوا ذوي قرابتهم من الإسلام إن أرادوا، 
وأن يوقّروا المسلمين، 
وأن يقوموا لهم من مجالسهم إذا أرادوا الجلوس، 
ولا يتشبّهوا بالمسلمين في شيء من لباسهم، 
ولا يتكنّوا بكناهم، 
ولا يركبوا سرجاً، 
ولا يتقلّدوا سيفاً، 
ولا يبيعوا الخمور، 
وأن يجُزُّوا مقادم رؤوسهم، 
وأن يلزموا زيَّهم حيثما كانوا، 
وأن يشدّوا الزنانير على أوساطهم، 
ولا يُظهِروا صليباً ولا شيئاً من كتبهم في شيءٍ من طرق المسلمين، 
ولا يجاوروا المسلمين بموتاهم، 
ولا يضربوا بالناقوس إلا ضرباً خفيفاً، 
ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم بالقراءة في كنائسهم في شيء من حضرة المسلمين، 
ولا يخرجوا شعانين، 
ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم مع موتاهم، 
ولا يَظهِروا النيران معهم، 
ولا يشتروا من الرقيق ما جَرَتْ عليه سهام المسلمين. 
فإن خالفوا شيئاً مما شرطوه فلا ذمّة لهم، 
وقد حلّ للمسلمين منهم ما يحل من أهل المعاندة والشقاق،

هذه هي العهدة العمرية لأحد عمالقة الإسلام التي يفتخر بها القرضاوي و الطنطاوي والشعراوي .....هذا هو عمر الذي يذكر به أصحاب السماحة نظرائهم من أصحاب النيافة على موائد الإفطار خلال الشهر الفضيل وخلال ندوات العناق و القبل ... نعم تلك المآدب والملتقيات التي يباركها ويزكيها عكرمة فيهز أصحاب النيافة رؤوسهم إعجابا بالعدل العمري الفريد .....وهم يستمعون لأحاديث فقهاء التقية عن المقوقس عظيم القبط وهداياه الشهيرة لنبي الرحمة ...هذا هو عمر الذي قال عنه نبي الرحمة أنه ما سلك عمر طريقا إلا و سلك الشيطان طريقا أخرى!!! وهل يستطيع شيطانان رجيمان أن يسلكا دربا واحدا دونما احتكاك ؟؟؟....هذا هو الذي كان سيفه يسبق عقله ،والراشدون كلهم تسبقهم سيوفهم فلقد كاد أبو بكر الصديق وهو أعقل بكثير من عمر أن يفصل رأس ابنته عائشة عن جسدها لأنها سبت النبي الذي أراد مجامعتها جماع الأزواج لأول مرة و الصغيرة عائشة كانت تظن أن ذلك عيب ..... 

========

سبب شعبية بن لادن و الظواهري والزرقاوي و تنظيمات البيارق الخضراء هي الطلاسم والنجاسة التي تقتات منها القطعان المدجنة و أدمنت عليها بصورة خطيرة ....
إن إجبار أنظمة جهلستان على الإصلاح الديمقراطي والمناهج التربوية المعتمدة في جميع أطوار التعليم و العمل على تعميم فكر علماني حداثي تنويري و إبعاد المؤسسة الدينية عن الشأن السياسي هو الحل الأنسب لإعادة تأهيل مرضى و علاجهم من الإدمان وهذه مسؤولية الجميع لتفادي كارثة عظمى ستطال كل البشرية من دون استثناء....صحيح أن العملية ليست بالسهلة بل تتطلب جهدا ووقتا طويلا و صبرا فولاذيا و تضحيات جسام ....فثقافة خمسة عشر قرنا من الــــبـــول لا يمكن محوها في بضع سنين ....
فهذا مشروع أممي كبير يتوجب على المنتظم الدولي وكل الفعاليات و المنظمات الحقوقية و الحكومات الديمقراطية الانخراط فيه قصد تأهيل أمة جهلستان و تجريدها من سيف الحماقة لكي تتفرغ أجيالها القادمة للبناء و التنمية والعلوم النافعة عوض التفكير في السلب والنهب و القتل ووطأ بنات الأصفر ( اغزوا تبوك تسبوا بنات الأصفر... يعني الروميات....) 
وان استطاعت البشرية كسب رهان هذا المشروع الإنساني ستكون بالفعل قد دكت الصنم الأعظم وفتتت عظام كبير الغرانيق و أنقذت الملايين من البشر من مرض خبيث فتاك قاتل ….


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(12)*

*الشياطين الخضر....
عساسي عبدالحميد 
Assassi64 @ hotmail.co 
2007 / 9 / 17 *


عجبا لشيوخ يعلمون الناس كيفية الاغتسال من الجنابة، بيد أن الجنابة الكبرى تسكنهم من أعلى رأسهم حتى أخمص قدميهم لكنهم لا يفقهون ، الجنابة ترسبت في عقول هؤلاء المرضى منذ أن فتحت عيونهم عند أول سطر من سطور سفر الجهالة، فصارت قرينا لهم في حركاتهم وسكناتهم، كان حري بهم الاغتسال من جناباتهم الكبرى والصغرى والتخلص من شيطان شرورهم قبل التوجه لعامة الناس لإسداء الرشد والنصيحة ....

عجبا لرجال دين راكموا الأموال في المصارف واغتنوا على حساب المستضعفين والمنومة عقولهم، فألفوا قناطير من الكتب تتحدث عن عذاب القبر ويوم النشر وأهوال الحشر والوعد الحق بفتح روما و شجر الغردق الذي سيختفي ورائه اليهود قبل قيام الساعة، فوجدوها تجارة رابحة تذر عليهم الربح الوفير في سوق يعج بملايين المستهلكين من أنصاف البهائم ....

عجبا لرجال دين يدققون في الصلاة والطريقة الصحيحة للتلاوة والركوع والاستقامة في الوقوف، هم لا يعلمون أنهم يصلون كالوثنيين لكنهم لا يفقهون...الصلاة عندهم حركات وتمتمات تعاد بشكل يومي فيصبح صاحبها سجينا لصلاة وثنية، بيد أن الصلاة الحقيقية هي استرخاء الروح و مناجات نابعة من الأعماق أيا كانت العبارات والحركات وأيا كان وقتها ، قد تكون صامتة لكنها معبرة ومقبولة ... 

عجبا لهؤلاء الذين يطلون علينا من نوافذ رمضان بوجوههم الحالكة ليذكروننا بأهمية الشهر الفضيل وقدسية ليلة القدر وكيف يأمر الله ملائكته الغلاظ الشداد بتكبيل كبار الأبالسة "المردة" بالأغلال والأصفاد، فلا سلطة لهم على عباد الله القوامين الصوامين ، كان حريا بالله أن يكبلهم هم بأصفاده و سلاسله ويزج بهم في أقبية مظلمة ليس في شهر رمضان فحسب بل طيلة أشهر السنة.... 

عجبا لعمائم تزين لشباب الأمة طريق الشر فيملئون قلوبهم بالحقد الأعمى وببغض كل من لا يسير على صراطهم المستقيم . 

عجبا لشيوخ لا يملون من تحذير الناس من غواية الشيطان وحبائله بيد أنهم الشياطين ولكنهم لا يعلمون...


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(13)*


*مرشح جمهوري يطالب بتدمير مكة و المدينة !!!...
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 8 / 17 *


عن ابن عمرو قال رسول الله "اخرجوا يا أهل مكة قبل الصيلم.... كأني به أفيحج أفيدع يهدم الكعبة"....

بعد تصريحاته المثيرة للجدل والتي دعا فيها علانية في عام 2005 إلى تدمير مكة و المدينة عاد مرة أخرى أحد مرشحي الحزب الجمهوري "توم تانكريدو " ليصرح من جديد بأن ضرب الأماكن المقدسة يمكن أن يكون رادعا حقيقيا لأي هجوم تخريبي تخطط له التنظيمات الإرهابية ....وقد سبق لتانكريدو وهو محافظ من ولاية "كولورادو" أن تعرض لانتقادات حادة من طرف جهات أمريكية و أخرى دولية حول تصريحاته بخصوص تدمير الحرمين الشريفين لكونه يمس عقيدة مليار ونصف من المسلمين و يضر بعلاقات الغرب مع البلدان الإسلامية، ووصفها الناطق الرسمي باسم الخارجية الأمريكية بأنها متجاوزة للحدود و غير مسؤولة من طرف أمريكي يطمح للرئاسة !!!...
كما علقت جهات إعلامية و سياسية على تصريح "تانكريدو" بأنه يريد من خلاله جذب إليه الأضواء لكونه لا يتوفر على حظوظ كبيرة للحصول على تزكية من طرف الحزب الجمهوري كمتنافس على كرسي الرئاسة مثل الحظوظ التي يتوفر عليها عمدة نيويورك السابق "رودولف جولياني" مثلا، أو حاكم ماساتشوستس السابق "ميت رومني"..أو السناتور "جون مكاين" عن ولاية أريزونا ... 

جدير بالذكر بأن هناك معلومات استخباراتية دقيقة تزيد من مخاوف البيت الأبيض و تضع فرضية تعرض أهداف أمريكية لهجومات بسلاح غير تقليدي فرضية قائمة، الشيء الذي سيسبب خسائر بشرية ومادية لم تعرفها الولايات المتحدة في تاريخها ..... وقد سبق لوكالة المخابرات المركزية أن ضبطت مخططا كان يهدف إلى خنق تجمعات بشرية بغاز السيانيد الهيدروجين القاتل، هذه الاحتمالات جعلت من يوصف بالمتشددين ومن بينهم "تانكريدو" إلى تبني مفهوم الردع الوقائي كحل أنسب و أنجع لبتر أذرع الإرهاب، ووضع مكة والمدينة على الأجندة يدخل في إطار هذا الردع الوقائي ، عمل كهذا يرى فيه الكثيرون بأنه سيكون ضربة قاصمة للإرهاب وسيوفر الكثير و سيختزل الطريق أمام واشنطن في حربها على غول الإرهاب، و سيجعل الملايين من المسلمين يفقدون إيمانهم بعقيدتهم إذا هم رأوا بأم أعينهم تدمير الأماكن المقدسة دو أن تدخل من الله لحمايتها.....وسيجعل الكثير من المسلمين يتخلون على فكرة الجهاد.... و الهجومات الانتحارية... و كراهية غير المسلمين والتفرغ لتنمية بلدانهم وتثقيف أبنائهم الثقافة الصحيحة 

======== 

يحفل المأثور الإسلامي بالعديد من المراجع التي تشير لتعرض الكعبة لمحاولات تدمير ، و لعل أشهرها حملة الوالي الحبشي على أرض اليمن "أبرهة الأشرم" والتي ذكرها القرآن في سورة الفيل وجاء ذكرها كذلك في الحديث النبوي ...
(ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل*** ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل*** و أرسل عليهم طير أبابيل ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل فجعلهم كعصف ماكول****) سورة الفيل ..
أبرهة الحبشي هذا حاول صرف العرب عن قبلتهم وتبديلها بأخرى باليمن فبنى كنيسة في صنعاء أسماها "القليس" لتحويلها إلى محل جذب تجاري ومالي عوض مكة، و حفز العرب لذلك فلم يصغ له أحد فللكعبة مكانة خاصة في قلوب العرب و بلغ بأحدهم أن تغوط بالقليس كأسلوب من أساليب النكاية والاستهزاء الشيء الذي أغضب أبرهة الحبشي فقام بإعداد العدة وتجهيز جيش كبير للاتجاه نحو البيت العتيق لاجثاته من أساساته ..... 
حسب القرآن و الأحاديث النبوية فان الله أرسل طيورا صغيرة تحمل في أرجلها ومناقيرها حجارة سامة كانت تسقطها على جنود أبرهة فأهلكت السواد الأعظم من هذا الجيش الرهيب وفر الباقي إما معطوبا أو مصعوقا من هول المنظر....
بينما يرجح الكثير من المؤرخين أن تراجع جيش أبرهة يعود بالأساس إلى تعرض أفراده لعدوى الجذري أثناء الطريق و تعرضه لهجوم عصابات من طرف قبائل عربية وعمليات نهب أثناء توقفاته مما ساهم في إرباكه، أضف إلى ذلك ما قام به العرب من تسميم لمياه الآبار و المنابع التي كانت في طريق الجيش، كل هذه العوامل جعلت هذا الجيش يصل إلى أبواب مكة و هو خائر منهك القوى. 

كما تزخر المراجع الإسلامية بسيل من الأحاديث الواردة على لسان نبي الإسلام والتي تتنبأ بتدمير الكعبة.. 

* عن عبدالله بن عمرو : أنه قال: "إن من آخر أمر الكعبة أن الحبش يغزون البيت فيتوجه المسلون نحوهم، فيبعث الله عليهم ريحا إثرها شرقية، فلا يدع الله عبدا في قلبه مثقال ذرة من تقى إلا قبضته، حتى إذا فرغوا من خيارهم؛ بقي عجاج من الناس؛ لا يأمرون بمعروف، ولا ينهون عن منكر، وعمد كل حي إلى ما كان يعبد آباؤهم من الأوثان، فيعبده، حتى يتسافدوا في الطرق كما تتسافد البهائم، فتقوم عليهم الساعة؛ فمن أنبأك عن شيء بعد هذا فلا علم له". 

* عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: يخرب الكعبة ذو السويقتين من الحبشة، ويسلبها حليتها، ويجردها من كسوتها، و لكأني أنظر إليه أصيلع أفيدع يضرب عليها بمسحاته ومعوله....

*فعن أبي هريرة قال : قال صلعم : " يخرب الكعبة ذو السويقتين من الحبشة "

*وعن سعيد بن سمعان عن أبي هريرة قال : إن رسول الله قال : " يبايع لرجل ما بين الركن والمقام ، ولن يستحل البيت إلا أهله ، فإذا فعلوا فلا تسأل عن هلكة العرب، ثمّ تأتي الحبشة فيخربونه خراباً لا يعمر بعده أبدا ، وهم الذي سيستخرجون كنزه "

يقول ابن حجر في كتابه "فتح الباري" باب هدم الكعبة : إن فيه إشارة إلى أن غزو الكعبة سيقع ، فمرة يهلكهم الله قبل والوصول إليها ،و أخرى يمكنهم والظاهر أن غزو الذين يخربونه متأخر عن الأولين.....

*عن ابن عباس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كأني به أسود أفحج يقلعها حجرا حجرا"

*عن علي ابن أبي طالب قال : استكثروا من الطواف بهذا البيت ما استطعتم من قبل أن يحال بينكم وبينه ، فكأني أنظر إليه أصعل ، أصمع ، يهدمها بمسحاته 



كما تعرضت الكعبة إلى ضرب المنجنيق علي يد "الحصين بن نمير" قائد جيش "يزيد بن معاوية" وذلك في عهد "عبد الله بن الزبير" مما أدى إلى تهدمها عام 64 هجرية ، ثم ضربت الكعبة بالمنجنيق مرة أخرى على يد "الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي" في آخر ذي الحجة من عام 72 هجرية في فترة حصاره "لابن الزبير" . 

أما اليوم فتشكل الكعبة عمادا يقوم عليه الاقتصاد السعودي إذ تعد موارد الحج و العمرة من أهم موارد خزينة النظام السعودي ولهذا يعمل القائمون على العتبات الشريفة على تأهيلها و تطويرها للرفع من طاقاتها الاستيعابية قصد تسهيل حج وعمرة أعداد الوافدين المتزايدة كل سنة ...هذا فضلا على إعطاء آل سعود مشروعية روحية للاستمرار في حكم البلد لكونهم خدام البيت العتيق ومعمريه والساهرين على راحة الحجيج.......


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(14)*


*تحبيب الموت للشباب، من صلب العقيدة .... انتحاريو الدارالبيضاء نموذجا .....
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 4 / 16 *


*ولينزعنَّ الله الرهبة من صدور عدوكم، وليقذفنَّ في قلوبكم الوهن، قالوا: وما الوهن يا رسول الله؟ قال: حب الحياة وكراهية الموت......

* من مات ولم يغزُ ولم يحدث نفسه بالغزو مات على شعبة من النفاق.....

========

كلمات كهذه لا يأتيها الباطل من فوقها أو من تحتها كفيلة بتحريك مشاعر شباب غيور على شرف دينه، و حريص على إعلاء كلمة الله لتكون هي العليا ، و تدفعه لكي ينهل باستمرار من معين نصوص تحثه على الموت وتجعله ينظر إلى الدنيا الفانية نظرة انتقاص وامتعاض ....
حكوماتنا تتحمل نصيبها من المسؤولية اتجاه هذه الظاهرة، بل النصيب الأكبر، فبإمكان الدولة و الوزارة المعنية تحديد المناهج التربوية المعتمدة في مختلف أطوار التعليم و بامكانها كذلك اعتماد حصص موجهة من التربية الوطنية تعمل على تحسيس التلميذ منذ نعومة أظافره بدور الانفتاح على الآخر و حب الحياة و دوره في أن يكون إنسانا و كائنا مبدعا و مساهما في بناء مجتمعات تؤمن بالتواصل والتكامل كأسلوب و ثقافة لتوفير حياة أفضل للجميع عوض أن يكون قنبلة لا توقيت لها وانتحاريا مفترضا قد يفجر نفسه في أي مكان من العالم ...كما أن السلطات بمقدورها تطويق أوكار الشر ومنع دجالي الحلقات و فقهاء التجهيل خاصة داخل أحزمة الفقر من بث سمومهم لكي ينهل منها هذا الشباب، و الضرب بيد من حديد على كل من سولت له نفسه تبليغ الصغار و تلقينهم ثقافة الموت و كراهية الحياة..... 

انتحاريو مدينة الدار البيضاء لم يرضوا بالموت على شعبة النفاق، و لهذا اختاروا طريق الشهادة المؤدية إلى أحضان الجنان ...
ولم يرضوا أبدا بالوهن الذي هو كراهية الموت و حب الحياة، بل نذروا حياتهم و أشلائهم الطاهرة لتكون مصدر الهام لشباب غيور على شرف و عرض خير أمة لمواجهة جبابرة الشر و الرذيلة المتمثلين في الغرب الكافر و أذنابهم من العملاء المروجين لثقافته الهدامة ..... 
فحري بهذا الشباب المؤمن إذن أن يعلي سيف العزة القاطع، و أن يتمنطق بحزام الكرامة الناسف لتتطاير أشلائه في وكر من أوكار الرذيلة و ليزهق أرواح نجسة لكي تكون عبرة لم لا يعتبر، ( أو ليستعمل كوسيلة لتبليغ رسالة ما من طرف جهة ما !!!.... كأن ينفجر بعيدا عن الهدف ودون إحداث خسائر تذكر !!!. وهذا يدخل كذلك في إطار الجهاد!!! وعلى هذا الشباب أن يكون مطيعا و ينفذ الأوامر دون نقاش !!! )....
فطوبى لنا بهذا الشباب المؤمن المجاهد ....
و طوبى لنا بدعاتنا الأجلاء ....
وطوبى لنا برجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا ....

و في الأخير... وبما أننا مطالبين بحب الموت و الإقبال عليه، و بما أن الدنيا لا تساوي عند الله جناح بعوضة، فماذا لو تمنطقتم يا أمة الإيمان بمليار و نصف مليار حزام ناسف لكي نفجر هذا الكوكب ونحوله لأثر بعد عين ، و ليتفجر معنا أعدائنا لنرضي رب العزة في التعجيل بهلاك الغرب الكافر و الرمي به في جهنم التي توعده بها الله، و ليكون لنا نحن الفوز العظيم و الخلود في جنان الله الفيحاء مع الصالحين و الأنبياء ...


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*أكرر الملاحظة..
بأن المقالات التي أنقلها نقلاً عنالكاتب المتنور:
عساسي عبدالحميد
وهي منقولة بطريقة عشوائية..
أي ليست بحسب تاريخ يوم الكتابة..
وأتأسف لهذا الإهمال..*


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(15)*


*وزيرة كويتية بدون حجاب واحتجاجات نواب إسلاميين
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 4 / 4 *


قال" صلعم " - ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء - رواه البخاري و مسلم عن أنس. 

========

أثار ظهور سيدة كويتية نالت حقيبة وزارة التعليم بإمارة الكويت أثناء أداءها للقسم بمجلس الأمة حفيظة قطيع محسوب على تيار أبي جهل،و تيار أبي جهل هذا دخل المؤسسات في العديد من بلدان الشرق الأوسط و شمال افريقية بما فيها مجالس الشعب والغرف البرلمانية تحت عنوانين ومسميات و تحت شعار التعددية و حرية الرأي و الحق في أن تحظى الجهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالة هي الأخرى بحقها في التمثيلية داخل المؤسسات الوطنية، أليس للجهالة مريدون و أنصار ؟؟ فمن حق هؤلاء أن يكون لهم ممثلون و نواب داخل مؤسسات الوطن يتكلمون باسمهم أسوة بباقي المذاهب و المشارب.. 
وقطعان أبي جهل من المحيط إلى الخليج تحمل هموم أتباعها بكل أمانة، و تمثل صوتهم الحر المعبر عن طموحاتهم بالتمسك بالعروة الوثقى وبنهج السلف الصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالح.
قطيع أبي جهل بالكويت يظهر و يضمر . 
فماذا يظهر و ماذا يضمر ؟؟
* الذي يظهره هو احتجاجه على الوزيرة الجديدة التي دخلت مجلس النواب من دون حجاب، و هذا مناف للشرع إذ حسب النص فإن الجنة محرمة على كل متبرجة تظهر زينتها فكيف والأمر هنا يتعلق بمسؤولة على رأس قطاع تربوي مهمته تربية النشأ وتخريج الأجيال ؟؟ و لا تلتزم بما فرضه رب العزة على نساء المسلمين .....والتبرج هو إبداء المرأة زينتها وإظهار وجهها و مفاتن جسدها للرجال وكل ما يثير شهواتهم، والتبختر في مشيتها ما لم يكن ذلك للزوج...
مشهد شبيه بهذا عرفه البرلمان المغربي أثناء إحدى الجلسات، إذ قام أحد المحسوبين على التيار الإسلامي بالصياح و الصراخ و العويل حينما شاهد امرأة حاملة كاميراتها وهي تؤدي عملها كمصورة تابعة لأحدى القنوات الوطنية، والفتاة كانت ترتدي سروال جينز و قميصا .

أما يضمره هؤلاء فهو كالآتي : لو كان الأمر بيدهم لمنعوا أصلا كل تسيب أو انفلات قد يزيغ بالأمة عن جادة الطريق، ولتصدوا بكل حزم وصرامة لكل رياح التغيير التي تهب من دار الكفر والتي قد تصيب شعوبنا بالعدوى، و لضربوا بيد من حديد على كل من سولت له نفسه العزف على أوتار الحداثة و الانفتاح والتحرر، و لحوصرت النسوة في منازلها، ولما أنيطت بالمرأة أية مسؤولية، فهي ناقصة عقل و دين، وحبل من حبائل الشيطان.... ولن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة، ألم يخبرنا خير البرايا بأن ثلاثة أرباع من قاطني جهنم هم من النساء ؟؟

======== 

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو كالآتي :هل من صلاحيات النائب البرلماني في البلدان "الإسلامية" هو تحديد لباس المرأة داخل مجلس النواب؟؟ وضبط وتيرة صوتها أثناء تناولها للكلمة، وكيفية جلوسها و طريقة مشيتها وتناولها لكوب ماء بارد إن عطشت دون أن تحدث ضجة أو حركة قد تثير شهوة الحاضرين من أعضاء مجلس الأمة و كأننا داخل ضريح من أضرحة أولياء الله الصالحين؟؟ أم أن مهمة ممثل الأمة تكمن في المصادقة على قرارات الحكومة إن كان حزبه مشاركا فيها أو ممارسة المعارضة البنائة و تقديم الاقتراحات إن كان حزبه في صف المعارضة ؟؟؟ وصياغة المشاريع التنموية والتنسيق مع الفعاليات الوطنية لما فيه مصلحة الشعب ؟؟.... 

أم ماذا ؟؟


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(16)*

*خالد الاسلامبولي.... شارعه بطهران وقميصه بالجزائر...
عساسي عبدالحميد 
assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 1 / 26 *


في سنة 1990 عندما كانت جبهة الإنقاذ الإسلامي المنحلة بالجزائر قاب قوسين أو أدني من توليها زمام الأمور ببلد المليون شهيد لولا تدخل الجيش في آخر لحظة لتغيير المسار الانتخابي و تنصيب الراحل "محمد بوضياف" كرئيس للجمهورية، و أثناء تجمع جماهيري حاشد بملعب 5 يوليوز بالجزائر العاصمة جاءت سيدة مصرية تدعى أم خالد و أهدت قميص ابنها إلى الشيخ "عباسي مدني" الأمين العام للحزب كالتفاتة معنوية تعبر بها هذه السيدة عن تضامنها المطلق مع هذا التنظيم ذو التوجه الإسلامي، لم تكن تلك السيدة سوى والدة "الملازم أول خالد الاسلامبولي"، إهداء قميص الإسلامبولي تم تحت هتاف و صراخ و تكبيرات أكثر من مائة ألف محتشد غصت بهم جنبات الملعب ... وخالد هذا هو نجم حادثة المنصة يوم السادس أكتوبر من سنة 1981 والتي أودت بحياة الرئيس السابق" محمد أنوار السادات" الذي وقع معاهدة كامب ديفيد مع نضيره الإسرائيلي "مناحيم بيغين" لتتدنى بذلك شعبيته لدى الملايين من المصريين، ففضلا على سمعة مصر التي تلوثت بفعل التطبيع مع الدولة العبرية كانت هناك أزمة اقتصادية صعبة طبعت فترة حكم الرئيس المؤمن و تدني مستوى المعيشة لدى غالبية المصريين نتيجة الحروب التي خاضتها مصر نيابة عن كل العرب وما زال شعب مصر يؤدي أثمانها إلى يومنا هذا... "خالد أحمد شوقى الاسلامبولي" هذا هو الاسم الكامل لشاب في بداية الثلاثينات من العمر والذي أصبح بطلا في عيون شريحة هامة من الشعب المصري بل في عيون الكثير من العرب والمسلمين لأنه قام بتصفية زعيم خائن هرول نحو التطبيع مع العدو التاريخي للأمة.... 

=============

على بعد آلاف الكيلومترات من الجزائر العاصمة وبالضبط ببلاد السجاد و الفستق قام ساسة إيران و رجال دينها بإطلاق اسم "خالد الاسلامبولي "على إحدى الشوارع الرئيسية بطهران !!!
إطلاق أسماء الشوارع و الساحات العامة و المركبات الرياضية و المعاهد على أشخاص تقليد عريق دأبت عليه المجتمعات البشرية منذ مدة طويلة، وذلك تكريما وتخليدا لرجالات أسدوا خدمات جليلة لبلدانهم أو للبشرية بصفة عامة... 
لكن، أن يطلق اسم "خالد الاسلامبولي" على شارع رئيسي بطهران فإن الأمر يحمل أبعادا عميقة ودلالات خطيرة يتوخى منها رجال الدين و ساسة طهران الشيء الكثير... الكثير... ، سواء على المدى القصير أو المتوسط أو البعيد، فلماذا لا يستغل النظام الإيراني أحداثا حامية و مشاعر ملتهبة ومشاكل الآخرين للاستفادة منها في استراتيجياته وأهدافه المستقبلية ؟؟فتسمية شارع أو مركب رياضي أو ساحة عامة باسم كهذا سيجلب عطف و تأييد الشارع العربي للثورة الإيرانية و لنظام طهران، و تبني القضية الفلسطينية وتنظيم يوم القدس بإيران وظهور "هاشمي رفسنجاني " بكوفية فلسطينية حاملا بندقية والوقوف إلى جانب حزب الله اللبناني و معاداة الكيان الصهيوني والدعوة لرمي اليهود في بحر عكا...كل هذا من شأنه أن يجلب الحب و الاحترام والتقدير لزعماء طهران ....

إنه خداع للمشاعر وتنويم بالجملة ومصادرة عقول لقطعان عششت فيها عناكب التجهيل و سكنتها خرافة الملاحم و عقدة خير أمة الموعودة بنصر الله ووعده الحق و الشفاعة الكبرى.
فتنامي شعبية النظام الإيراني في عمان و دمشق و القاهرة و الخرطوم والرباط ونواكشوط و غيرها من عواصم الشرق الأوسط و شمال افريقية قد يساعده مستقبلا ويكون بمثابة إسناد لا يستهان به عندما تضع طهران يدها بصفة رسمية على منابع النفط بالضفة الأخرى من « الخليج الفارسي » كما سماه الخميني، فحدود إيران الحالية لا ترضي الملالي و لن تكتمل إلا برسو الأسطول الإيراني في ميناء المحرق والبديع و بالإشراف الفعلي و المباشر على العتبات الشريفة وأضرحة الأئمة الأطهار بالنجف و كربلاء و البصرة في أفق التأسيس لسياحة دينية تذر ملايير الدولارات لتنافس بذلك سياحة الحج و العمرة عند آل سعود....هذه أحلام كانت تراود مخيلة رجال الدين حتى قبل مجئ الثورة التي احتضنتها و اعتمدتها من بين الأوليات و الأسبقيات في رزنامتها ، و للتمويه والتغطية على هذه الأهداف الخطيرة عمل الإعلام في إيران على تبني و مناصرة القضايا العربية و على رأسها القضية الفلسطينية ومعاداة الأنظمة العربية الديكتاتورية لجلب تعاطف و تأييد الشارع العربي للثورة الإيرانية...أطماع النظام الإيراني وطموحاته للعب دور إقليمي واضحة للعيان... 

=============

إن أي إنسان عاقل متشبع بالإنسانية و حب الخير لا يرضيه مشاهدة شعب إيران و هو يعاني من تداعيات مواجهة عسكرية جد محتملة قد تعيد إيران إلى ثلاثة قرون للوراء، لا يرضيه أن يرى أطفال إيران يعانون من سوء التغذية والخدمة الطبية والحرمان من التمدرس....لا يرضيه أن يعاني البسطاء من حياة الشظف و الكفاف وأن يؤدي الشعب ثمن طيش وحمق وتهور النظام الحاكم....


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(16)*

11 *سبتمبر...فذكر إن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين....
عساسي عبدالحميد 
Assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 9 / 16 *


إذا الطائرات اختطفت ©** و إذا الحواسيب عطلت ©** و إذا الصروح فجرت© ** وإذا القلاع زعزعت© ** وإذا الأرواح أزهقت©** وإذا النيران شعشعت © ** وإذا الأمهات فجعت© ** وإذا الصبية يتمت© ** وإذا العيون أدمعت© ** وإذا الوهابية هللت، ثم صلت لربها و كبرت© ** فاعلم أنه يوم القتل وما أدراك ما يوم القتل© ... 
"سورة بني وهاب وعددها 119 "
الإعجاز الرباني "العدد 119 مكون من 9 و 11 هو الشهر واليوم اللذان شهدا غزوة مانهاتن المباركة". 
ويمكن أن نقسمه كذلك إلى 19 و 1 والرقم 19 هو عدد الفتية الذين نفذوا العملية و الرقم 1 يرمز للوحدانية .... 

************

قبل الذكرى السادسة لأحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر الإرهابية بأيام أطل علينا زعيمهم الهارب بلحية مشذبة مهذبة ومصبوغة على الطريقة الوهابية ليذكر الشعب الأمريكي و العالم بغزوة مانهاتن وبمنفذيها التسعة عشر الذي ما فتئ يثني عليهم و يعطي المثل للشباب المسلم على قوة إيمان هؤلاء الفتية الذين هزموا أكبر قوة عسكرية واقتصادية يشار إليها بالبنان ...
كبير الإرهابيين هذا وفي آخر ظهور له دعا أمريكا إلى الإسلام لوقف الحرب المعلنة اقتداء بالسلف الصالح الذي كان يعرض الإسلام أولا على الشعب المحتل فان رفض يعرض الجزية "ضريبة الذل" والقبول بحكم المسلمين على البلاد فان لم يقبل العرض الثاني فهي الحرب ومآسيها معروفة اذا حسمت لصالح الهمج ... 

بعد العملية الإجرامية قرر صناع القرار إعلان الحرب على الإرهاب خارج بلاد العم سام، فكان غزو أفغانستان والعراق وتم فتح الملفات الاستخباراتية من طرف دول كثيرة لتعقب آثار نشطاء القاعدة، شيء جيد أن يتم تخليص الشعب الأفغاني من كابوس الطالبان الجاثم على ظهره وإنقاذ العراقيين و جيرانهم من نظام غدار، وشيء جيد أن تتعاون حكومات العالم من أجل تطويق الإرهاب والقضاء عليه، لكن لا يخفى على واشنطن من هم مروجو الإرهاب وممولوه والداعون إليه ، وليس هم في حاجة عما يدلهم على موطن الأبالسة الكبار.
الإرهاب إخطبوط ذو أذرع طويلة وبن لادن والظواهري وكل رواد الفكر السلفي هم بمثابة هذه الأذرع، 
بيد أن الرأس هنـــــــــــــــــــــــاك ....في معقل الجهل ....
فإذا تمكن المجتمع الدولي من إصابة هذا الأخطبوط في مقتله سيكون قد ربح الحرب و خلص أجيالا من طامة كبرى تتربص بالحضارة الإنسانية وتعوق مسيرتها ، وما لم يتم تجفيف منابع الإرهاب سيبقى هناك ملايين من الشباب من هم مستعدون لاختطاف الطائرات و تحطيمها فوق رؤوس الأبرياء في عواصم وحواضر الغرب الصليبي الكافر و تلغيم أجسامهم للانفجار في الأسواق و التجمعات لحصد أكبر عدد ممكن من الأبرياء ..... 
فأرواح الناس وممتلكاتهم ومشاعرهم لا تهم الإرهابي في شيء بقدر ما يهمه لقاء وجه ربه ليسكنه فساح جنانه مع الأنبياء والصالحين ...


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*(17)*


*هكذا تكلم العم سام..... فكان كلامه خير كلام....
عساسي عبدالحميد 
Assassi64 @ hotmail.com 
2007 / 9 / 8* 


المتجذرون في أصول علم العقيدة والمتبحرون في فقه غيبياتها بأشرعة و مجاديف الصحيح من المأثور عن إرهاصات الساعة و أهوال النشور،هؤلاء يمطرون الأمة بين الفينة و الأخرى بسيل عرم من التعاريف ذات الصلة بالعم السام، فيسهبون في تفصيل استراتيجياته ومخططاته المعادية للأمة .. من قبيل تقسيم المقسم و تفتيت المفتت من جسم هذه الكيان المكلوم، والتخطيط لقيام حكم بني صهيون المشؤوم الممتد من النيل غربا إلى الفرات شرقا ومن أنطاكية شمالا إلى أطلال خيبر بيثرب جنوبا... 

فدعنا نسمع ما يقول هؤلاء العارفون بخبايا الصدور ، الصائمون دهور... والناطقون شهور...

السام لغة هو الموت، وقد جاء ذكره في الحديث النبوي عندما عدد "صلعم" فوائد الحبة السوداء في علاج الأسقام و الوعثاء...
قال ..." الحبة السوداء دواء لكل داء إلا السام "، قيل وما السام يا رسول الله، قال الموت ...

والسام لغة هو كل مادة قاتلة مميتة تدخل البدن عن طريق الفم أو الجرح أو بواسطة حقنة ....
يقال مات فلان مسموما ....
أو دست جارية سما زعافا في شراب الخليفة "الحاكم بشرع الله" فجحظت عيناه و فاضت أنفاسه الطاهرة بين أحضان حريمه و إيمائه،فخلفه وريث سره " المعتضد بالله" و الذي قضى نحبه هو الآخر مسموما، لكن بلدغة ثعبان ... أرقط ..أملس.. زهلول، دسه له مهرج البلاط "بهلول"، في فراشه تحت جنح ليل مسدول ....

أصابع الاتهام تشير لإخوة الهالك الغير الأشقاء ....
سيف الدين .... عماد الدين .... وشرف الدين!!! 
انظروا يا سادة !!!!....للدين سيوف مهندة ...و أعمدة ممددة ....وشرف مصان وأعراض موصدة ...
انظروا كيف تتآمر السيوف و الأعمدة بالسموم، و كيف تقضي نحبها بالزعاف المدهون وكيف تهب بين أروقة القصور ريح الردى المنون .....
أنظروا كيف تنسى أمة السم سمومها وتتهم الآخرين بالدسيسة والنقيصة ...

==========

للدين سموم ينفثها حماة الصنم الأبكم في بدن الآمة الأشرم ، فيجري في عروقها ويغلف سويداء قلبها لتصبح بحق أمة الكهف النوامة.... القوامة... الهدامة... 

يا سادة..... 
لماذا لا نقول أن اسم العم سام مشتق من السمو؟؟ سما يسمو سموا فهو سام... 

و هو اسم لبطل ملحمي جاء ذكره في سفر القضاة، شمشون SAM SUNG "شام.. شون" وبدلت السين شينا .....

==========

للعم سام أعداء و خصوم وله في الجانب الآخر أيضا مؤيدون و معجبون.... 

أعدائه ومنتقدوه يرون فيه طاغية زمانه الهماز وسفاح عصره بامتياز ، يشبهونه كثيرا بهولاكو التتري حتى و إن لم تكن أصوله من "قرقورم" أو "سمرقند"، و الفرق الوحيد بينهما هو أن الأمير هولاكو لا دراية له بعلم القانون ولا بفنون الدبلوماسية الدافئة، أما العم سام فيقونن الجرائم ويعدل الفضائح بدقة الأفوكاتو المحترف؛ ويخضع تصرفاته الرعناء لمقاسات أممية؛ ويصبغها بضوابط الشرعية، فهو كثير التدقيق والتمحيص في حق الشعوب وتقرير حلمها وطريقة طهي رغيفها....

فعلى هذا المنوال يمنع الأسبرين واللقاح عن الرضع؛ وينفث سمومه المميتة و يورانيومه المنضب في أجواء الخارجين عن بيت الطاعة؛ ويمنع أقلام الرصاص والكراس عن أطفال في عمر الزهور؛ ويجوع رعايا من يعكر صفوه من الحكام ومن يتجرأ على قبعته وعكازه ؛ ويحاكم من لا يمثتل ولا يعتبر؛ وللذكرى والتاريخ فقد وصفه شاعر الجليل بالطاعون.....

العم سام محدث لبق وخطيب من الطراز الرفيع حتى وإن أخفى خنجره المسموم تحت معطفه الأنيق، تراه ممثلا يتقدم الصفوف في جنازات القادة و الحكام فهو يتقن ديبلوماسية الجنائز بابتساماته الساحرة وربطات عنقه الملونة، يرسل برقيات المناسبات المؤثرة لأغبى حاكم بأصغر جزيرة وأتفه إمارة، تراه مرارا وهو يذرف دمعة حارة على ضحايا تحطم طائرة، يقدم الهدايا الجميلة لأطفال المياتم، يحضر القداس ويشارك الأقليات الأفراح والمآتم، ويأخذ الصور التذكارية مع البسطاء والفقراء....

==========

الرفاق و المخلصون لدروب الثورة الحمراء يرون في العم السام أنه كان من وراء "البريسترويكا" اللعينة التي قصمت ظهر الدب الروسي الوديع فكانت بمثابة رصاصة رحمة لأحلام البروليتاريا الوردية، وأنه أي العم سام كان من وراء تفكيك جهاز "الكاجيبي" الرهيب الذي صال وجال ردحا من الزمن، وأدخل الرعب في قلوب أخطر و أعتا رجال المخابرات في العالم؛و أنه أي العم سام، كان من وراء تصفية "نيكولاي تشاوسيسكو"، لا لشيء إلا لأنه أنتج قمحا رومانيا طريا بجودة وكمية عاليتين.... 

==========

أسطورة كرة القدم "دييغو مارادونا" يتهم العم سام بأنه هو من ورطه في السموم البيضاء القاتلة التي كادت أن تودي بحياته ...و أن للعم سام أيادي طويلة في فضيحة كشف المنشطات التي ضبطت في عينة بول النجم الأرجنتيني إبان مونديال 1994 التي جرت أطواره بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية...معادة العم الأمريكي لمارادونا يرجعها أصدقاء دييغو لتعاطف هذا الأخير مع رواد الثورة ولعلاقاته الوطيدة التي تربطه بالفنزويلي "هيغو تشافيز" و الكوبي "فيديل كاسترو".... 

للعم سام عيون ساهرة و أصابع ماهرة بالاتحادات الدولية لكرة القدم.... و القفز بالزانة.. ورمي الأسطوانة... والغوص في أعماق المياه ...يحتفظ بعينات بول أبرز النجوم الرياضية في براداته و ثلاجاته ليستخدمها عند الضرورة إن أبدى النجوم ميلا نحو الخصوم أو تجرئوا و تطاولوا على قبعة وعكازة العم سام..... 

كما أن العام السام يحتفظ بأقراص مدبلجة لأصحاب الجلالة والسمو والفخامة وهم في أوضاع مخلة بالحياء العام بين أحضان لحوم طرية ونهود شهية.... 

============

قلنا أن للعم سام كذلك فريق من المؤيدين والمعجبين يرون فيه مسيح العهد الجديد، وباني صروح الديمقراطيات، ومنقذ الشعوب من الديكتاتوريات...
ألم ينقذ الفرنسيس و الانجلتار من جيش هتلر الجرار ؟؟؟
ألم يخلص كويت العرب من فارس العرب المغوار ؟؟
ألم ينتخي لمسلمي كوسوفو من بطش مليسوفيدش النحار ؟؟ ألم يصلصل بأعلى صوته مخاطبا نسوة "بريتشينا" لبيكن يا إيماء الرحمان ؟؟.... 

============

العم سام يوزع الزكاة على مستحقيها من شعوب العالم، فللأردن نصيبه وللمغرب ولإسرائيل ومصر....
وعلى سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر بلغت الزكاة الممنوحة للمغرب 698 مليون دولار لإصلاح قطاعاته المهلهلة و تضميد جراح اقتصاده المتضرر، ومن أضره ؟؟؟ زبانية الملك وكبار رجال الأمن المتورطون في كل شعبة من شعاب الفساد ( "عبد العزيز ايزو" مدير أمن القصور الملكية سابقا المتورط في فضائح المخذرات )، ( " الماجدي" مدير الكتابة الخاصة لجلالة الملك المتطاول على الأملاك العامة ) ( المقبور "العميد ثابت" المتورط في فضائح جنسية ....وما زال المغرب يعج بثوابت وأعمدة راسية )....ووووووو... لكن العم سام حليم صبور يغض الطرف عن الفضائح والخروقات ويطلب من المغرب و غير المغرب بالدفع بمسلسل الإصلاح و ضرورة إشراك المواطن في التدبير، و لأجل هذا يرسل العم سام وفودا خاصة من أجل التكوين و التأطير وعرض تجارب بلاده في مجال الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان على سبيل الاقتداء والاستئناس .... 

============

رأينا العم سام مرارا و تكرارا وهو يذرف دمعة حارة على ضحايا تحطم طائرة أو أعاصير ثائرة ....فنقول ما أرق قلب العم سام!!!!
نراه يشارك الجاليات المسلمة المقيمة بدياره أعيادها وأفراحها....
فنقول يا لأصالة العم سام!!!!.. يعايد أمة الإسلام!!!!...

يبارك للأمة الفضيلة شهرها الفضيل والعشر الأواخر من رمضانها الثقيل حيث تختفي الملائكة الصغيرة و أرواح كل الأنبياء في ليلة هي خير من ألف شهر ... فيقول بلكنته الأنجلوسكسونية المتكسرة "رمضان مبارك كريم" ....
فنعلق نحن، ما أنبل العم سام!!! .....
يدخل المساجد أيام عيد الفطر وعيد النحر و يخلع نعليه احتراما لقدسية المنبر وجلال اللحية ليصافح الأئمة الغير الناطقين بلغة العم سام رغم تواجدهم ردحا من الزمن بدار الكفر....بيد أن هؤلاء لا يردون جميل العم سام بمعايدته في عيد أسبوع الآلام ..و لا يدخلون الكنائس و لا يحضرون قداس ...لأنهم يتذكرون قول الفاروق الذي لا فاروق بعده " عمر ابن الخطاب" ( إياكم ورطانة الأعاجم، وأن تدخلوا على المشركين يوم عيدهم في كنائسهم فإن السخطة تتنزل عليهم)....
و على أي حال فالعمائم واللحي يشكرونه على معايداته والسماح لهم بإقامة طقوسهم و صلواتهم بدياره النجسة، هو يعلم أن قلوبهم حالكة تماما كحبتهم السوداء، لكن العم سام يحكم بالظواهر و يترك السرائر، هو يعلم أنهم يدعون له بالنيازك والمهالك ....فنقول يا لسماحة وحلم العم السام !!!

للعم سام قلب رحب يسع الجميع، بيد أنه لا يتوانى في معاقبة المارقين من الحكام والمسؤولين ليأتي بهم للمشانق ولو تحصنوا بأسنة الجبال الشاهقة أو اختفوا في حفرة عميقة، وفي صدام لآية لقوم يتنبهون ....قد يتضرر شعب برمته في سبيل الوصول إلى الحاكم العتل لتقديمه للمشنقة، ولكن ما الأفضل أن يعالج العم سام الأمور هكذا أم يترك الشعوب لجبابرتها يسومونها سوء العذاب يذبحون أكرادها و يستحيون شيعتها، هل يترك الشعوب مكبلة تصيح بالروح بالدم نفديك يا هبل ؟؟ وهذا شرك والعياذ بالله، والعم سام لا يرضى لأمة من الأمم أن تشرك بخالقها ......

العم سام عاقب قادة اليابان بقنبلتين ذريتين ذهب ضحيتها عشرات الآلاف من المدنيين العزل، لكنه في نفس الوقت حافظ على امبراطورها كأحد رموزها وثوابتها ، و حول بلاد الشمس إلى ثالث قوة اقتصادية في العالم ...فالعم سام يضع لنفسه هو الآخر خطوطا بنية داكنة يلتزم بعدم تجاوزها تماشيا مع الحديث القدسي ...يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي، وجعلته بينكم محرماً، فلا تظالموا .... و على سبيل المثال فهو لا يسمح بالتشكيك مثلا في عدد ضحايا الهولوكوست الرهيب ...فالتنكر لجريمة من العيار الوازن والترويج بعدم صحتها قد يعرض المرء للمعاقبة. 

==========

في فضيحة أبو غريب السيئة الصيت رأى العالم كيف عاقب العم سام عسكره المتورطون، فجرد البعض من رتبه ونياشينه، و رمى بالبعض الآخر في غياهب السجون ، في حين كان الحاكم العربي بأمر الله في زمن الفتوحات الزاهرة يحفز جنوده بالغنائم والسبايا، و فضيحة كأبو غريب في زمن عمرو بنو العاص أو سيف الله المسلول شيء عادي، بل هي جزاء للمؤمن عما أبلاه من بلاء حسن لإعلاء كلمة الله.... 

==========

العم سام... له المقدرة على محو الذنوب والآثام ممن عصاه سابقا كمبدع الكتاب الأخضر، وإعادة جدولة لائحة السيئات على طريقة شريف بوسطن وتكساس و ليس على طريقة شريف مكة... 
العم سام يمحو سيئة....
و يهذب أخرى....
وأحيانا يبدل السيئة حسنة إن أبدى الطرف الآخر ورقة و قبولا ليونة كما أبداها صاحب الخيمة والحلم العربي الذي تحول إلى حلم إفريقي خالص ....
موقف صاحب الخيمة بالتخلي عن مشروع بناء ترسانته العسكرية والتوقف عن مساندة حركات التحرر ومغازلته للغرب لم يرق البعض و اعتبروه انبطاحا و خنوعا و تخليا عن الممانعة و مواجهة جبروت العام سام...موقف كهذا في ظروف كهاته رأى فيه البعض أن صاحب الخيمة أزاح سرواله بيديه و أدار مؤخرته للعم سام وقال له هيت لك ....يا للهول!!!!

==========

للعم سام قدرة خارقة على اختراق فضائيات ممولة بزيت العرب و غازهم المسال، ومهارته لا تضاهيها مهارة في غرس عيون مثبتة باستوديوهات فضائيات الضاد تمكنه من التحكم ومراقبة الوضع عن كثب وتجنيد مراسلين ومقدمي برامج ساخنة لاستضافة كل أنواع الطيف من المتكلمين المتناظرين من المناطقة و الهراطقة ، كل هذا لضبط نبض الأمة ووقايتها من الغمة ومعاينة حرارتها ومراقبة الشارد والوارد فيها....

من مهامه كذلك مكافحة المحرمات ، فتخصيب اليورانيوم وبناء المفاعلات ولو كانت بنية سليمة غير مسموح به بتاتا في زمن كلف فيه العم سام بالسهر على أمن العالم ومراقبة تطور الديمقراطيات...فهذا قد يؤذي الشعوب ويجعل ثرواتها تتبدد في امتلاك أشرار لسلاح فتاك باهظ التكلفة على حساب رغيف الشعوب ، فالافضل استثمار المقدرات في مشاريع نافعة وتربية الأجيال على ثقافة الديمقراطية ....

كان هذا غيض من فيض عما قيل و يقال في حق العم سام وما أدراك ما العم سام


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*سأكتفي بهذه المقالات اليوم..
ولنا لقاء آخر بإذن الرب يسوع..*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويحافظ عليكpeace_86 

 من هؤلاء الذين ينتظرون الفرصة لينقضون علي فريسة دفاعا علي اللة حاشي للة ما ينسبونة الية


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*مارون أندريو..
الرب يباركك عزيزي
وعلى فكرة.. هناك أمور مخفية كثيرة عن التي تقوم بها الشرطة الدينية مع الأفراد..
وقد رأيناها بأم اعيننا..
فما نقرأ هو (بعض من كل) ما يجري حولنا..
وشكراً..*


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

*الأخوة جميعكم..
سأمتنع اليوم عن نقل مقالات العساسي للمنتدى..
وشكراً ..*


----------



## املا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

لم اكمل جميع المقالات لكن ما قراته كان رائعا 

فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## peace_86 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات عساسي.. موضوع متجدد*

عزيزتي أملا ..
أقرأيهن جميعها..
فهي مفيدة وتبين مدى طغيان الشرطة الإسلامية عندنا..


----------

